# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Ρολόι "Ν Ι Χ Ι Ε"

## antanas

Γεια σας κι από μένα.
Παρακολουθώντας το forum εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό αλλά πάντα αμέτοχος και μιας και είμαι της παλιάς σχολής που λένε, έχω μια σχετική αδυναμία στις κατασκευές με λυχνίες .Ορμώμενος λοιπόν από την κατασκευή του CLOCKMAN  είπα να σας παρουσιάσω και εγώ μία δική μου κατασκευή, εκδοχή, ρολογιού "ΝΙΧΙΕ" που έκανα τώρα τελευταία .Η κατασκευή είναι ακόμη "χύμα" δεν την έχω βάλει ακόμη σε κάποιο κουτί κάτι που θα γίνει προσεχώς .Δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία ως προς την κατασκευή .Εμένα μου δούλεψε "ρολόϊ"  :Tongue:  αμέσως μετά το μοντάρισμα .Η σταθερότητά ως προς την ακρίβεια της ώρας είναι εκπληκτική λόγω του ότι  χρησιμοποιεί κρύσταλλο και όχι τα 50Ηz του δικτύου.Όποιος θελήσει να κατασκευάσει ένα τέτοιο ρολόϊ  δεν έχει παρά να ψάξει στην αναζήτηση "NIXIE clock" και θα βρει πολλές εκδοχές "ΝΙΧΙΕ" ρολογιών και υλικά."Π Ρ Ο Σ Ο Χ Η" όμως στην κατασκευή τέτοιων ρολογιών γιατί  τα περισσότερα χρησιμοποιούν τάση δικτύου χωρίς μετασχηματιστή και οι λυχνίες "ΝΙΧΙΕ" για να δουλέψουν χρειάζονται περίπου 180V DC.

----------


## teo_GR

Αυτά τα ρολόγια με τρελαίνουν λέμε. 
  Άντε με το καλό και το κουτάκι.

----------


## button

παντού λάμπες ....  

Βγάλε ενα video να το δούμε σε δράση

----------


## makoulis

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο φίλε Αντώνη... Βάλε και το σχηματικό για τους "περίεργους"

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Γειά σου Αντώνη συνάδελφε, γουστάρω

NIXIE for ever

----------


## spiroscfu

Αρχίζουν και παίρνουν τα πάνω τους οι λυχνίες και πάλι, συγχαρητήρια Αντώνη.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Πολύ ωραία κατασκεύη φίλε Αντώνη.Μπορείς να ανεβασείς το σχέδιο αν δεν είναι κόπος?

----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Αντωνη! παντα τετοια! πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη φαινεται, αντε να τη δουμε ετοιμη και σε κουτακι καποια στιγμη.

----------


## spirakos

Ωραια κατασκευη Αντωνη μπραβο σου
Βαλε το σε ενα ομορφο κουτι και ανεβασε νεες φωτογραφιες
Α! Και το σχεδιο αν σου ειναι ευκολο

----------


## Michelangelo

Καταπληκτικό Αντώνη! Τα ρετρο πάντα έχουν μια άλλη ομορφιά. Περιμένουμε και το σχέδιο  :Smile:

----------


## antanas

Να είστε όλοι καλά.Εντός των επόμενων ωρών θα σας δώσω το θεωρητικό  σχέδιο της κατασκευής και το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα για όσους θέλουν να  ασχοληθούν.Αν τα καταφέρω θα ανεβάσω και video της κατασκευής εν ώρα  λειτουργίας.Λίγη υπομονή μόνο για να βρώ τα συγκεκριμένα σχέδια στον  υπολογιστή γιατί γίνετε χαμός από τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές.

----------


## AlexSm

Πανέμορφο Αντώνη, περιμένω με αγωνία τα σχέδιο και το τυπωμένο για να το ξεκινήσω κι εγώ.

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

πολλυ ωραιο το θεματακι αυτο με τα τις λαμπες ρολογια κατι το εντελως προτοτυπο και εντυπωσιακο θα ελεγα μπραβο και απο εμενα για το μερακι και την ορεξη της κατασκευης,αληθεια αυτες οι λαμπες ποσο διαρκεια ζωης εχουν.

----------


## ikaros1978

Γεια σου Αντωνη και καλως ηρθες! πολυ ομορφο.Κι οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια περιμενουμε να μπει και σε ομορφο κουτακι! Μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο!

----------


## The Professor

Ωραιο ρολογακι συγχαρητητια και μ αρεσει μου θυμιζει τα flip  ρολογια εχω αδηναμια σε τετοια πραματα , ποσο κοστιζει μια NIXIE λυχνια ? βρηκα στο ιντερνετ καπου στα 12 ευρω η μια .

----------


## Nickolaos

Και εμένα με γοητεύουν οι κατασκευές με λυχνίες. Τα ρολόγια όμως με ξετρέλαναν.Συνχαρητήρια,πολύ ωραία κατασκευή. Κοιτάξτε εδώ όμως τί έχει ο wozniak http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4R3hODnTGo

----------


## antanas

Η διάρκεια ζωής αυτών των λυχνιών είναι από 10.000 έως 200.000 ώρες  ανάλογα την μάρκα (ποιότητα) και τον τύπο της λυχνίας.Στην ουσία είναι λυχνίες ΝΕΟΝ  με πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση (2,5ma) και τάση λειτουργίας από 175V έως 190V  DC.Η συνολική κατανάλωση του ρολογιού είναι 3,5 Watt.Δεν ζεσταίνονται καθόλου και οι περισσότεροι τύποι είναι  φθηνοί.Ξεκινάνε από 2-3 ΕΥΡΩ (Ρώσικες) και φθάνουν τα 30 ΕΥΡΩ  π.χ.(Philips).Δηλαδή είναι ανάλογα τον τύπο, το μέγεθος των ψηφίων και  φυσικά της λυχνίας , αν είναι Ρώσικες,Αμερικάνικες.Αγγλικές κ.τ.λ. και  αν είναι καινούργιες ή μεταχειρισμένες.Τις χρησιμοποιούσαν σε δίαφορα  ηλεκτρονικά όργανα (ιατρικά - διαστημικά - εργαστηριακά κ.α.) που  απαιτούσαν display την δεκαετία του 1950-1960.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Τα ρολόγια μου παίζουν ήδη 10 χρόνια με μερικά διαλήματα περίπου 80.000 ώρες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Όσο για τα 50Hz, έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί εδώ και χρόνια και δεν χάνουν καθόλου θα έλεγα.
Αντώνη, μήπως βρήκες NIXIE εδώ στο Ελλάντα ???

----------


## antanas

Δείτε και το "χαρέμι" μου :Biggrin:  απο ρολόγια ΝΙΧΙΕ εν δράσει!Να δούμε πότε θα τοποθετηθούν σε κουτιά (πονεμένη ιστορία)!!!.

----------


## antanas

> Τα ρολόγια μου παίζουν ήδη 10 χρόνια με μερικά διαλήματα περίπου 80.000 ώρες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Όσο για τα 50Hz, έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί εδώ και χρόνια και δεν χάνουν καθόλου θα έλεγα.
> Αντώνη, μήπως βρήκες NIXIE εδώ στο Ελλάντα ???



Γιώργο δεν έκανα ούτε μια φορά τον κόπο να ψάξω στο Ελλάντα.Εγώ τις προμηθεύομαι μέσω ebay απο Βουλγαρία . Γρήγορα και φθηνά.Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο να βρεθούν "ΝΙΧΙΕ" στην Ελλάδα (χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο φυσικά).Αν ξέρει κάποιος οτι υπάρχουν ή αγόρασε, ας ενημερώσει εδώ, για τους υποψήφιους κατασκευαστές.

----------


## xmaze

Αρε Παλιόπαιδα...Με εχεται τρελάνει απιστευτα, και εχω φύγει μετανάστης εδώ και 2 βδομάδες και δεν εχω μαζι μου το εργαστηριο, και ειμαι θηριο στο κλουβί!! Ελπιζω να το φερω συντομα εδω!!!  

Ασχετο: ξέρει κανεις μαγαζί τύπου Μαρ ελεκτρονικς στην Κωλονία;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Αρε Παλιόπαιδα...Με εχεται τρελάνει απιστευτα, και εχω φύγει μετανάστης εδώ και 2 βδομάδες και δεν εχω μαζι μου το εργαστηριο, και ειμαι θηριο στο κλουβί!! Ελπιζω να το φερω συντομα εδω!!!  
> 
> Ασχετο: ξέρει κανεις μαγαζί τύπου Μαρ ελεκτρονικς στην Κωλονία;



http://www.conrad.com/Startseite.htm...-int&act=start
Νομίζω όμως ότι έχει φύγει έξω από την Κολωνία.

----------


## antanas

Ορίστε και τα σχετικά που σας υποσχέθηκα για την κατασκευή, γιά όσους ενδιαφέρονται να το φτιάξουν.Είναι απο το ίντερνετ.Λυχνίες ΝΙΧΙΕ μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε όποιου τύπου σας αρέσει ή πιθανόν να διαθέτετε .Θα χρειαστεί μόνο να κάνετε μετατροπή  στις συνδέσεις των λυχνιών με το τυπωμένο συμβουλευόμενοι το datasheet  της λυχνίας  που θα  χρησιμοποιήσετε..Εγώ  π.χ. σε  όλες τις  κατασκευές  ΝΙΧΙΕ χρησιμοποίησα  διαφορετικούς τύπους , λόγω οικονομίας  χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μιας και η λειτουργία τους  είναι η ίδια.Όσοι τα  βρουν  σκούρα  εδώ είμαστε όπως είπε και ο CLOCKMAN  να βοηθήσουμε, όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό.Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους το επιχειρήσουν.

----------


## antanas

Και εδώ 

 ένα video της συγκεκριμένης δικής μου κατασκευής εν δράσει, μιάς και το ζήτησε ο Γιάννης (button) και δεν μπορώ να χαλάσω χατίρι  :Biggrin: .

----------


## avr

Συγχαρητηρια πόλυ ωραίο!Να ρωτήσω τέτοιες λάμπες μόνο απο ebay βρισκουμε έτσι?
Πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν οι 6?τι τύπου έβαλες εσύ?
Επίσης αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο μπορείς να βάλεις την λίστα με τα υλικά?

----------


## antanas

> Συγχαρητηρια πόλυ ωραίο!Να ρωτήσω τέτοιες λάμπες μόνο απο ebay βρισκουμε έτσι?
> Πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν οι 6?τι τύπου έβαλες εσύ?
> Επίσης αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο μπορείς να βάλεις την λίστα με τα υλικά?



Λίστα με τα υλικά δεν υπάρχει γιατί αναφέρονται στην φωτο με τα υλικά επάνω στο τυπωμένο πεντακάθαρα.Λυχνίες ΝΙΧΙΕ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα αν και το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο.Από ebay θα βρείς ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξη σου. Εγώ έβαλα τις Ζ573Μ τις οποίες βρήκα μεταχειρισμένες αλλά τεσταρισμένες  και μου στοιχισαν 2$ η μία + 5,5$ τα έξοδα αποστολής .Δηλαδή μου στοίχισαν στο σύνολο οι 6 λυχνίες 12,5 ΕΥΡΩ.

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα Αντώνη! Καταρχήν η κατασκευή σου είναι σουπερ! Με το καλό να μπει κ σε ένα ωραίο κουτί. Μπορείς να μου πεις από πού ακριβώς βρήκες τις λυχνίες? Απ ότι κατάλαβα έχεις κάνεις κ κάποιες μετατροπές σε υλικά. Τι μπαταρίες χρησιμοποίησες? Σε πήρα λίγο από τα μούτρα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε……  αφού έχεις κάνει πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και θέλουμε να σου την κλέψουμε (με την καλή έννοια)

----------


## antanas

> Καλημέρα Αντώνη! Καταρχήν η κατασκευή σου είναι σουπερ! Με το καλό να μπει κ σε ένα ωραίο κουτί. Μπορείς να μου πεις από πού ακριβώς βρήκες τις λυχνίες? Απ ότι κατάλαβα έχεις κάνεις κ κάποιες μετατροπές σε υλικά. Τι μπαταρίες χρησιμοποίησες? Σε πήρα λίγο από τα μούτρα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε……  αφού έχεις κάνει πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και θέλουμε να σου την κλέψουμε (με την καλή έννοια)



Γειά σου kobi.
Σ΄ευχαριστώ για το οτι η κατασκευή είναι  σoύπερ.Μετατροπές δεν έκανα παρά μόνο στην αντικατάσταση των μπουτών.Το  πρωτότυπο χρησιμοποιεί γυάλινα διακοπτάκια που ενεργοποιούνται με  μαγνήτη.Η κατασκευή δεν χρειάζετε απολύτως καμία  μετατροπή-διόρθωση παρά μόνο στίς συνδέσεις των λυχνιών με το τυπωμένο ανάλογα με τον τύπο της λυχνίας που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.Μπαταρίες δεν έκανα τον κόπο να βάλω γιατί το θεώρησα  περιττό μιας και σε δοκιμη που έκανα σε στιγμιαία διακοπή του ρεύματος  κρατάει την ώρα με ακρίβεια, αλλά όσο πιό μεγάλης διάρκειας είναι η  διακοπή τόσο το ρολόϊ τρέχει.Τώρα αν θέλεις να βάλεις μπαταρίες μπορείς  να βάλεις όποιον τύπο ΝΙ-ΜΗ θέλεις, δλδ 3Χ1,2V σε σειρά ανεξαρτήτου χωρητικότητας.Λυχνίες ΝΙΧΙΕ εγώ, απο εδώ http://stores.ebay.com/Vintage-Elect...id=p4340.l2563 και ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, εδώ είμαστε!!! Δες την δική μου κατασκευή από κάτω, την μετατροπή με τις καλωδιώσεις που έκανα στο σημείο των λυχνιών επειδή έβαλα άλλον τύπο ΝΙΧΙΕ (Ζ573Μ) από αυτόν που ήθελε το πρωτότυπο της κατασκευής.

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα και πάλι Αντώνη!
 Όπως κατάλαβες μου άρεσε πολύ η κατασκευή σου και το έχω βάλει πείσμα να την φτιάξω κ εγώ. Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες σαν ερασιτέχνης. 

1) όλες οι λυχνίες έχουν τον ίδιο τρόπο λειτουργίας? Δηλαδήείναι σαν τα display που είναι κοινής ανόδου κ κοινής καθόδου, ή είναι ένας τύπος και αλλάζουν μόνο τα ‘ποδαράκια’.
2) Σαν τάση λειτουργίας έχουν την ίδια ή πρέπει να γίνουν αλλαγές στα υλικά του κυκλώματος για κάθε λυχνία?
3) Σαν τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο συγκεκριμένο. Μπορούμενα βάλουμε όποιο npn εμείς θέλουμε? (π.χ. bc547)
4) Το στρογγυλό που βρίσκετε στο σχέδιο στα αριστερά και σαν υλικό το δίνει 40p trimmer τι είναι, πυκνωτής?

Αν και ξέρω ότι σας κούρασα οι απαντήσεις σας θα μου φανούν πολύ χρήσιμες. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ εκ των προτέρων :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα και πάλι Αντώνη!
>  Όπως κατάλαβες μου άρεσε πολύ η κατασκευή σου και το έχω βάλει πείσμα να την φτιάξω κ εγώ. Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες σαν ερασιτέχνης. 
> 
> 1) όλες οι λυχνίες έχουν τον ίδιο τρόπο λειτουργίας? Δηλαδήείναι σαν τα display που είναι κοινής ανόδου κ κοινής καθόδου, ή είναι ένας τύπος και αλλάζουν μόνο τα ‘ποδαράκια’.
> 2) Σαν τάση λειτουργίας έχουν την ίδια ή πρέπει να γίνουν αλλαγές στα υλικά του κυκλώματος για κάθε λυχνία?
> 3) Σαν τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο συγκεκριμένο. Μπορούμενα βάλουμε όποιο npn εμείς θέλουμε? (π.χ. bc547)
> 4) Το στρογγυλό που βρίσκετε στο σχέδιο στα αριστερά και σαν υλικό το δίνει 40p trimmer τι είναι, πυκνωτής?
> 
> Αν και ξέρω ότι σας κούρασα οι απαντήσεις σας θα μου φανούν πολύ χρήσιμες. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ εκ των προτέρων



Να απαντήσω εγώ;
1) Όλες οι nixie έχουν μια άνοδο και πολλές καθόδους. Έτσι μοιάζουν με display κοινής ανόδου.
2) Όχι, κάθε μοντέλο έχει τα δικά του χαρακτηριστικά. Πάντως μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα τις αλλαγές - στην ουσία τροποποιείς την αντίσταση σε σειρά με την άνοδο της λυχνίας.
3) Δυστυχώς όχι το BC547, διότι εκεί έχεις να διαχειριστείς τάσεις 200 - 300V.
4) Είναι μεταβλητός πυκνωτής ο οποίος ρυθμίζει τη συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή ώστε να κάνεις το ρολόι να μη χάνει ούτε να πηγαίνει μπροστά σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## kobi

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου. Για τρανζίστορτι μπορώ να βάλω 
το οποίο να βρω εύκολα?

----------


## FILMAN

Σου συνιστώ τα MPSA44 (εγώ στο δικό μου αυτά έχω βάλει), αντέχουν ως 400V και είναι σε θήκη ΤΟ-92. Είναι όμως λίγο ακριβά (αν θυμάμαι καλά τα είχα πάρει γύρω στα 30 λεπτά το ένα).

----------


## kobi

Και τι λάμπες έχεις βάλει εσύ φίλιππε ? Και τι θα μου πρότεινες?Μιας και θα μπω στον κόπο να τις πάρω από ebay και θα ήταν κρίμα να πληρώσω κάτι που δεν θα μου έκανε δουλειά….

----------


## FILMAN

Έχω βάλει τις GNP-7 της ITT. Απέξω είναι χρωματισμένες κόκκινες (από τη μάνα τους). Δεν τις αγόρασα - τις έβγαλα από ένα παλιό φασίμετρο μάρκας FEEDBACK που είχαμε σε ένα εργαστήριο στη σχολή, γιατί κάποια drivers SN74141 είχαν βραχυκυκλώσει με αποτέλεσμα κάποια νούμερα στις λυχνίες να ανάβουν μόνιμα. Τότε δεν ήξερα για το Ρώσικο αντίστοιχο του SN74141, το К155ИД1, και έτσι μετέτρεψα το όργανο με LED displays και CD4511 drivers. Επίσης είχε και μια 4η nixie (την έχω φυλαγμένη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι απέξω τον τύπο της) που έδειχνε τα σύμβολα +, -, και ~. Η μια από τις λάμπες έδειχνε μόνο τον αριθμό 1 στο όργανο και έτσι οι υπόλοιπες κάθοδοι είχαν χαλάσει. Αυτή την έβαλα να δείχνει τις δεκάδες των ωρών κάνοντας μια αναζωογόνηση στο ηλεκτρόδιο του 2 (το ρολόι που έχω φτιάξει δείχνει την ώρα σε 24ωρη μορφή). Το ρολόι αυτό δουλεύει σε 24ωρη βάση εδώ και 6 χρόνια περίπου.

Πριν λίγο καιρό είπα να πάρω λάμπες να φτιάξω κι άλλο ρολόι που να δείχνει και τα δευτερόλεπτα. Πήρα 6 κομμάτια ρώσικες ИН-8, 2 κομμάτια ΟΓ-8 και 7 κομμάτια Α-101. Αυτοί οι 2 τελευταίοι τύποι είναι dekatrons. Βλέπεις θέλω να το κάνω και χωρίς ολοκληρωμένα! Τώρα μου λείπουν κάποιες βάσεις και ...χρόνος.

----------


## antanas

Καλημέρα kobi καλημέρα και σε σένα Φίλιππε.
Να απαντήσω και γω μιάς  και το ζήτησες kobi.Τα MPSA 42 η τάση λειτουργίας τους είναι έως 300V και  500ma συνεχόμενα και είναι "ειδικά" τρανζίστορς ας πούμε για την οδήγηση τέτοιων λυχνιών. Εμείς έχουμε να κάνουμε με 180V περίπου και 2,5 ma  κατανάλωση άρα δουλεύουν με άνεση.Κατά την γνώμη μου μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις όποιον τύπο  ΝΙΧΙΕ θέλεις και σου αρέσει μιάς και η λειτουργια τους ειναι ίδια.Δηλαδή τάση απο 170V έως 190V και κατανάλωση 1,5ma έως 3,5ma ανάλογα τον τύπο της λυχνίας με μόνη διαφορά την  διάταξη των ποδιών κάθε λυχνίας  που διαφέρει απο τύπο σε τύπο και την αντίσταση ανόδου όπως λέει και ο Φίλιππος.Εγώ δεν σου συστήνω κάποια συγκεκριμένη γιατί είναι θέμα γούστου πλέον από ότι κατάλαβες.Το "στρόγγυλο" είναι όντως μεταβλητός πυκνωτής (τρίμερ) και πρέπει να είναι περίπου 40pF (αν είναι και παραπάνω δεν πειράζει).

----------


## kobi

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Θα ψάξω να βρωκαι τις λυχνίες και θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω. ΑΑ και κάτι ακόμα. Το τρανζίστορ που είναιμόνο του στους διακόπτες και η αντίσταση που έχεις βάλει από κάτω τι είναι και ποιοςο ρόλος τους? Γιατί δεν δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο το κύκλωμα…

----------


## antanas

Αυτό μην το λαμβάνεις υπ΄όψιν σου μιάς και είναι μιά δική μου μετατροπή .Απέκοψα τις πίστες του τυπωμένου από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα που  ήταν για την τοποθέτηση μπαταριών και έκανα αυτό που ρωτάς γιά τις 2 "τελείες-κόμμα" που αναβοσβήνουν δίπλα από τις ώρες καί τα λεπτά.Η κατασκευή δίνει 2 ανεξάρτητα  λαμπάκια ΝΕΟΝ γι΄αυτήν την δουλειά.Εγω τα απέφυγα τα ΝΕΟΝ όπως θα παρατήρησες στις φωτο και στο video μιάς και οι λυχνίες διαθέτουν εσωτερικά αυτήν την "τελεία-κόμμα".

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά βρήκα κάτι λυχνίες από eBay αλλά θέλωκαι τη γνώμη σας.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IN-2-NIXIE...item3a4d796b68
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IN-8-IN8-N...item3a627bd804
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IN-16-IN16...item3a69597dca
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-4-NIXIE-T...item3a5b67b6bd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-12A-RUSSI...item483ef0b920
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IV-1-Russian...item48417e8d9c 
Αντώνη επειδή δεν κατάλαβα και πααααρα πολύ καλά, αν το φτιάξωόπως το λέει το τυπωμένο δεν θα έχει λαμπάκι για να αναβοσβήνει. Σωστά? Αν στηνέξοδο του 4060 βάλω ένα λεντ το ίδιο δεν είναι? Κάθε φορά που θα δίνει παλμό θαανάβει και το λέντ!

----------


## antanas

Όλες που βρήκες κάνουν εκτός τις τελευταίες http://www.ebay.com/itm/IV-1-Russian...item48417e8d9c΄που είναι σύμβολα (. -) και φυσικά δεν κάνουν.Επέλεξε όποια γουστάρεις εσύ λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν την τιμή, το σχήμα που σ' αρέσει και το μέγεθος των ψηφίων.Ακολούθα πιστά το σχέδιο και δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.Οπως είπα και παραπάνω η κατασκευή έχει 2 λαμπάκια ΝΕΟΝ που αναβοσβήνουν και τα οποία τοποθετείς ανάμεσα απο ώρες και λεπτά.Δεν τα πρόσεξες στο σχέδιο?Τα led αν θέλεις να ακούσεις την γνώμη μου "δεν λένε" σε μια τέτοια ρετρό κατασκευή, θα την ξενερώσεις :Biggrin: .

----------


## kobi

Αντώνη έχεις δίκιο. Τώρα τα είδα τα  2 λαμπάκια. Άρα το τρανζίστορ είναι για τανεον και η αντίσταση που έβαλες από κάτω είναι για να οδηγήσεις από την έξοδοτου 4013 την βάση του τρανζίστορ. Δίκιο έχεις για τα λεντ. Οπότε μαζί με τις λάμπεςθα βρω και 2 λαμπάκια νεον τέτοιου είδους. Από τις λυχνίες είναι κάποια πιο καλή-αξιόπιστη?Ρωτάω γιατί σίγουρα θα ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## NOE

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πραγματικά πανέμορφες οι κατασκευές αυτές τις χαλβαδιάζω και τις ζηλεύω πολύ καιρό τώρα.

Φίλιππε έχω δύο ερωτήσεις, εφόσον το όργανο δούλευε μόνο τον αριθμό "1" στη λυχνία, γιατί χάλασαν οι άλλες κάθοδοι και όχι η συγκεκριμένη? Και πώς γίνεται η αναζωογόνηση? Οι γνώσεις μου στις λάμπες είναι μηδαμινές οπότε σόρρυ αν ρωτάω κάτι χαζό.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε έχω δύο ερωτήσεις, εφόσον το όργανο δούλευε μόνο τον αριθμό "1" στη λυχνία, γιατί χάλασαν οι άλλες κάθοδοι και όχι η συγκεκριμένη? Και πώς γίνεται η αναζωογόνηση? Οι γνώσεις μου στις λάμπες είναι μηδαμινές οπότε σόρρυ αν ρωτάω κάτι χαζό.



Όπως είπα επρόκειτο για ένα φασίμετρο. Είχε 4 ψηφία και 1 πρόσημο -. Το τελευταίο ψηφίο ήταν δεκαδικό. Έτσι, μια διαφορά φάσης π.χ. 90 μοίρες την έδειχνε ως "90.0", (αριστερή λυχνία σβηστή), ενώ μια 120 μοίρες ως "120.0". Έτσι στην αριστερή λυχνία άναβε πάντα ή το 1 ή τίποτα. Τώρα για το τι παθαίνει μια nixie όταν κάποιες κάθοδοι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για πολύ καιρό πιστεύω θα βρεις μια καλή περιγραφή στο Δίκτυο για το φαινόμενο "cathode poisoning" (δηλητηρίαση καθόδου). Στην ουσία φεύγει υλικό από την κάθοδο που δουλεύει και προσκολλάται στις άλλες επικαλύπτοντας την επιφάνειά τους. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα όταν ενεργοποιηθούν αυτές οι κάθοδοι να μην παράγεται φως σε όλο το μήκος τους, οπότε το ψηφίο φαίνεται να μην ανάβει ολόκληρο. Για να το "γιατρέψεις" εφαρμόζεις για μερικές ώρες / μέρες αυξημένο ρεύμα στη λυχνία (χρησιμοποιώντας την προβληματική κάθοδο). Η εκκένωση προχωράει "καθαρίζοντας" την κάθοδο από τις επικαθήσεις ώσπου φωτοβολεί ολόκληρη. Σε εφαρμογή ρολογιού όλες οι κάθοδοι ενεργοποιούνται περιοδικά οπότε δεν φοβάσαι μήπως το ρολόι σου πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο στο μέλλον.

----------


## antanas

Έτσι ακριβώς kobi για τα ΝΕΟΝ.Τώρα για λυχνίες εγώ σου προτείνω πρώτα  την ΙΝ-8 γιατί το ύψος των ψηφίων της είναι μεγάλο (18mm) και ΙΝ-16  (13mm) και γιατί έχουν το σχήμα της λυχνίας που όλοι ξέρουμε.Κανόνισε μόνο αν επιλέξεις την ΙΝ-8 να προμηθευτείς και βάσεις. Η ΙΝ-8-2 δεν χρειάζεται βάση γιατί έχει για ποδαράκια σύρματα που θα κολληθούν κατ' ευθείαν στο  τυπωμένο.Κατά τα άλλα είναι ολόϊδιες.

----------


## NOE

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση,

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση, εκτός τις nixie υπάρχουν και οι λυχνιες VFD π.χ.:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IV-6-VFD-Nix...item4aadd73cbb

είναι ασπούμε μεταγενέστερη τεχνολογία και παρόλο που είναι φθηνότερες βλέπω ότι ο κόσμος προτιμά τις nixie. Είναι θέμα γούστου και μόνο ή υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι για να προτιμήσω τις nixie?

----------


## antanas

Οι VFD δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις ΝΙΧΙΕ .Γι' αυτό δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εκεί όπου χρειαζόμαστε ΝΙΧΙΕ.Εκτός του ότι είναι λυχνίες, δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο κοινό μεταξύ τους.Και είναι όντως μεταγενέστερες ας πούμε και οι αντικαταστάτες των ΝΙΧΙΕ.

----------


## NOE

Κατανοητό αυτό Αντώνη, είχα φτιάξει ένα ρολόι με ένα VFD display που ξήλωσα από μια παλιά ταμιακή μηχανή, οπότε ξέρω ότι απαιτούν διαφορετική πόλωση και δεν δουλεύουν στο κύκλωμά των nixie. Υπάρχουν όμως αντίστοιχα κυκλώματα για VFD και παρατηρώ ότι ο κόσμος δεν τα προτιμάει, είναι θέμα γούστου έτσι?

----------


## antanas

Η λυχνία είναι λυχνία όπως λένε, με όλη την σημασία της λέξεως και γι' αυτό έχει φανατικούς οπαδούς, ειδικά αυτούς πού την ζήσανε τον καιρό που ήταν στo φόρτε τους και τώρα είναι κάποιας ηλικίας!Το οτι δεν προτιμάει ο κόσμος τις VFD φυσικά και είναι καθαρά θέμα γούστου.Εγώ π.χ έχω κάνει 4 ρολόγια με ΝΙΧΙΕ και κανένα με VFD  :Biggrin: .

----------


## avr

Με μικροεπεξεργαστή μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η κατασκευή?
Δηλαδή να βάλεις ένα ψηφιακό ρολόι π.χ το ds1307 και να εμφανιζεις την ώρα στις λυχνίες?
είναι εύκολο να εμφανίζεις τα ψηφία και με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται αυτό?
Η άνοδος έχει πάντα ρεύμα και αναλόγως ποιο ψηφίο θες το γειώνεις?
Με συγχωρείται αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση αλλά έχω αφήσει τα ηλεκτρονικά κάνα χρόνο και μέχρι να 
πάρω μπροστα θέλω λίγο σπρώξιμο!!

----------


## xmaze

> http://www.conrad.com/Startseite.htm...-int&act=start
> Νομίζω όμως ότι έχει φύγει έξω από την Κολωνία.



[off topic]
Φιλε μου νομίζω οτι μαλλον εκλεισε, πηγα στην Marsdorf αλλα δεν υπηρχε τπτ!!! Μήπως ξερεις κάτι παραπάνω;
[/off topic]

----------


## antanas

Σχέδια και κατασκευές με microcontrollers (picxxxx) και ΝΙΧΙΕ  υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά και αν ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ θα βρείς .Για να τα φτιάξεις αρκεί να έχεις γνώσεις προγραμματισμού αυτών των ολοκληρωμένων.

----------


## kobi

> Έτσι ακριβώς kobi για τα ΝΕΟΝ.Τώρα για λυχνίες εγώ σου προτείνω πρώτα  την ΙΝ-8 γιατί το ύψος των ψηφίων της είναι μεγάλο (18mm) και ΙΝ-16  (13mm) και γιατί έχουν το σχήμα της λυχνίας που όλοι ξέρουμε.Κανόνισε μόνο αν επιλέξεις την ΙΝ-8 να προμηθευτείς και βάσεις. Η ΙΝ-8-2 δεν χρειάζεται βάση γιατί έχει για ποδαράκια σύρματα που θα κολληθούν κατ' ευθείαν στο  τυπωμένο.Κατά τα άλλα είναι ολόϊδιες.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23289Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23290



Αντώνη καλημέρα. Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα για την ΙΝ-8 και τηνΙΝ-16. σκέφτηκα για ώρες και λεπτά να βάλω την ΙΝ-8 και για δευτερόλεπτα τηνΙΝ-16. πιστεύω δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα…? Τώρα για λαμπάκια βρήκα αυτά, http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-3-NEON-BULB-20-NEW-BULBS-NIXIE-CLOCK-TUBE-LIGHT-/330528276376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf505  3f98, είναι όμως κάπως πολλά….αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι άλλο….

----------


## antanas

> Αντώνη καλημέρα. Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα για την ΙΝ-8 και τηνΙΝ-16. σκέφτηκα για ώρες και λεπτά να βάλω την ΙΝ-8 και για δευτερόλεπτα τηνΙΝ-16. πιστεύω δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα…? Τώρα για λαμπάκια βρήκα αυτά, http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-3-NEON-BULB-20-NEW-BULBS-NIXIE-CLOCK-TUBE-LIGHT-/330528276376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf505  3f98, είναι όμως κάπως πολλά….αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι άλλο….



Καλή η ιδέα σου (συνηθίζετε) για διαφορετικού τύπου λυχνίες για ώρες λεπτά και  δεύτερα αν οπτικά σου αρέσει οι λυχνίες να είναι  ασύμμετρες .Κατασκευαστικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Αρκεί φυσικά να κάνεις τις ανάλογες μετατροπές στις συνδέσεις των λυχνιών με το τυπωμένο.Τα  ΝΕΟΝ είναι ακριβώς οτι πρέπει για την περίπτωση.Το ότι είναι  πολλά (20) δεν πάνε χαμένα γιατί σίγουρα κάνοντας ένα τέτοιο ρολόϊ θα  κάνεις και δεύτερο....και τρίτο ....  :Biggrin:  και θα σου ξαναχρειαστούν.Εγώ πάντως πάω για το πέμπτο και ..."έχει ο Θεός"  :Wink: .

----------


## CLOCKMAN

> Με μικροεπεξεργαστή μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η κατασκευή?
> Δηλαδή να βάλεις ένα ψηφιακό ρολόι π.χ το ds1307 και να εμφανιζεις την ώρα στις λυχνίες?
> είναι εύκολο να εμφανίζεις τα ψηφία και με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται αυτό?
> Η άνοδος έχει πάντα ρεύμα και αναλόγως ποιο ψηφίο θες το γειώνεις?
> Με συγχωρείται αν είναι χαζή ερώτηση αλλά έχω αφήσει τα ηλεκτρονικά κάνα χρόνο και μέχρι να 
> πάρω μπροστα θέλω λίγο σπρώξιμο!!



Μπορείς να δεις αυτό που έχω ανεβάσει στα κυκλώματα
είναι παλιό αλλά δουλεύει πολύ καλά
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58453

----------


## kobi

Εντάξει Αντώνη, καλά λες. :Rolleyes:  Τι βάσεις πρέπει να βρω όμως…. Είναικάποιος ειδικός τύπος? Μπορείς να μου δείξεις τι πρέπει να πάρω για την ΙΝ-8?
Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σου.

----------


## antanas

> Εντάξει Αντώνη, καλά λες. Τι βάσεις πρέπει να βρω όμως…. Είναικάποιος ειδικός τύπος? Μπορείς να μου δείξεις τι πρέπει να πάρω για την ΙΝ-8?
> Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σου.



Βάσεις πιστεύω θα βρείς με 11 pins για την ΙΝ-8 σε καταστήματα  ηλεκτρονικών ή μπορείς να τις πάρεις απο εκεί που θα πάρεις και τις  λυχνίες.Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ΙΝ-8-2 που δεν χρειάζονται βάσεις και είναι ακριβώς ίδιες

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Καταρχήν ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που μεβοηθάτε και μια μεγάλη συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία που περνάτε με εμένα.

Αντώνη επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με λάμπες αλλά ούτε καιμε eBay(μία φορά έχω ψωνίσειόλη κι όλη) δεν έχω την επαρκεί εξοικείωση. Έψαξα λίγο στο eBAY και δεν βρήκα τίποτα (ούτε top seller, ούτε πληροφορίες….). θαήθελα για μία ακόμα φορά την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου (να βρούμε λυχνίες δηλαδή) :Confused1: . 
Σας παρουσιάζω και την αρχή της κατασκευής, η οποία είναι ηπλακέτα!! Δεν είναι και πολύ καλή αλλά εντάξει, τρώγετε :Wink:

----------


## antanas

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Καταρχήν ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που μεβοηθάτε και μια μεγάλη συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία που περνάτε με εμένα.
> 
> Αντώνη επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με λάμπες αλλά ούτε καιμε eBay(μία φορά έχω ψωνίσειόλη κι όλη) δεν έχω την επαρκεί εξοικείωση. Έψαξα λίγο στο eBAY και δεν βρήκα τίποτα (ούτε top seller, ούτε πληροφορίες….). θαήθελα για μία ακόμα φορά την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου (να βρούμε λυχνίες δηλαδή). 
> Σας παρουσιάζω και την αρχή της κατασκευής, η οποία είναι ηπλακέτα!! Δεν είναι και πολύ καλή αλλά εντάξει, τρώγετε



Την πλακέτα την έκανες κάτσε καλά άν και απ΄οτι πρόσεξα την άφησες λιγο  παραπάνω στην αποχάλκωση  :Rolleyes: .Τις λυχνίες που διάλεξες για να κάνεις το ρολόϊ  είναι λίγο δύσκολες και ακριβούτσικες και δεν τις βρίσκεις εύκολα γιατί  είναι περιζήτητες και είναι σχεδόν μόνο από στόκ.Φαντάστηκα οτι βρήκες από που θα τις πάρεις και γι' αυτό  τις επέλεξες.Μόνο εδώ θα τις βρείς διαθέσιμες και στην ποσότητα που θέλεις  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IN-8-IN8-N...3a627bd804.%CF  Ο πωλητής  φαίνεται ο.κ με 0 negative feedback και είναι Top -rated seller.

----------


## kobi

Ναι όντος…. Λίγο μου ξέφυγε…… αυτήν την λυχνία την είχα βρεικ εγώ. Απλώς μου είπες να βρούμε με καλώδιο κ όχι με πιν. Εσύ τι θα μου πρότεινες?Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε τι λυχνίες θα βάλω-βάλουμε (μιας και με έχετε βοηθήσειόσο δεν πάει)? Δεν είναι ότι βαριέμαι να ψάξω αλλά είναι ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από τέτοιαπράγματα…(καινούριες- παλιές, καλές- κακές….) 
Κάτι σε τύπο κανονικής λυχνίας σε 2 μεγέθη (1 για ώρες κλεπτά και 1 για δεύτερα).

----------


## antanas

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια της επιλογής και είναι θέμα τύχης μπορώ να πω το αν θα βρεις ακριβώς τον τύπο ΝΙΧΙΕ που θέλεις γιατί όπως είπα είναι απο στοκ. Η ΙΝ-8-2 απ΄ότι έψαξα δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια λυχνία. Και αυτές που βρήκες και εσύ μπορεί αυτήν την στιγμή να υπάρχουν και μετά απο λίγο όχι  ή να είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο 2 ή 3 κομμάτια ή και καθόλου.Εγω πάντως επέλεξα με κριτήριο όχι τόσο το τι ήθελα αλλά την τιμή και την διαθεσιμότητα.Η επιλογή είναι δική σου.Εγώ και για τις 4 κατασκευές πήρα ΝΙΧΙΕ used (μεταχειρισμένες) αλλά ελεγμένες από ότι έλεγε ο πωλητής και δουλεύουν μια χαρά.Φυσικά όλα αυτά είναι ρευστά απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνεις!

----------


## kobi

Κατάλαβα… οι συγκεκριμένες που έχω βρει αξίζουν τον κόπο- ταχρήματα?

----------


## antanas

Ναι.Για μένα είναι απο τις ωραιότερες ΝΙΧΙΕ για το σχήμα τους και για τα μεγάλα ψηφία τους (18mm).Και τιμή καλή.Για δες αυτόν τον τύπο (IN-12B) σου αρέσει?Είναι λιγο περίεργες αλλά υπάρχουν άφθονες σε καινούργιες και μεταχειρισμένες και σε πολύ καλή τιμή από ebay. Να και μία δική μου κατασκευή με αυτές.

----------


## NOE

6 από δαύτες (IN-12B) παρήγγειλα και εγώ χθες το βράδυ. οι ΙΝ-8 είναι πιο όμορφες αλλά ακριβές, ίσως τις προτιμήσω σε κάποια μελλοντική κατασκευή.

Και μια ερώτηση, τα ποδαράκια της λυχνίας μπορούν να κολληθούν με κολλητήρι πάνω στο τυπωμένο τις πλακέτας ή είναι κάποιο παράξενο μέταλλο και δεν πιάνει το καλάι? γιατί αν δεν πιάνει το καλάι πρέπει να παραγγείλω και βάσεις...

----------


## kobi

Ναι τις έχω δει κ αυτές. Είναι πολύ πιο φθηνές από τις άλλεςαπ ότι έχω δει. Σίγουρα όμως οι άλλες είναι πιο ευπαρουσίαστες πιο γνήσιες ας τοπούμε. Θα κοιτάξω και κάτι τέτοιο και θα δω.

ΑΑΑΑ. Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα και που πρέπει να προσέξουνκι άλλοι. Το τυπωμένο μου τελικά είναι….. ΛΑΘΟΣ….  :Cursing:  :Cursing: Το σχήμα του τυπωμένου πρέπεινα καθρεπτιστεί γιατί αλλιώς θα  βγει λάθος.Καλή ώρα σαν κ εμένα….ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ ΤΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## spirakos

Τα ποδαρακια συνηθως ειναι απο κραμα τετοιο που αντεχουν σε θερμοκρασιες πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο τους 200 που λοιωνει η κολληση.Θα μου πεις οι συγκεκριμενες δε νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα θερμοκρασιες οπως οι λυχνιες ισχυος.Τα ποδαρακια ομως πρεπει να ειναι ολα απο το ιδιο υλικο.Οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστεις βασεις

----------


## kobi

ΝΟΕ από πού τις βρήκες? Μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις τη σελίδα?

----------


## NOE

Kobi εγώ πήρα από τον Βούλγαρο: http://stores.ebay.com/Vintage-Elect...=p4634.c0.m322 αλλά το μετάνιωσα γιατί μετά βρήκα αυτόν τον Ουκρανό:http://stores.ebay.com/SOVCOM/Nixies...=p4634.c0.m322 ο οποίος δίνει και τις βάσεις μαζί, επιπλέον αναφέρει ότι είναι αχρησιμοποίητες οι λάμπες.

----------


## NOE

http://stores.ebay.com/High-End-tubes/NIXIE-/_i.html?_fcid=80&_fsub=2327586014&_jgr=0&_localstp  os=&_sid=105465294&_stpos=&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322&g  br=1

----------


## kobi

ΝΟΕ εγω βρήκα αυτό τώρα που έψαχνα…. http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-12-B-IN-12B-Nixie-Tubes-sockets-Lot-12pcs-NOS-/200622691242?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2e  b60b53aa. πιστεύω είναι καλά.

----------


## NOE

Είναι ο Ουκρανός που σου έγραψα παραπάνω. Απλά η συγκεκριμένη δημοπρασία είναι για 12 λάμπες + τις βάσεις.

----------


## antanas

> 6 από δαύτες (IN-12B) παρήγγειλα και εγώ χθες το βράδυ. οι ΙΝ-8 είναι πιο όμορφες αλλά ακριβές, ίσως τις προτιμήσω σε κάποια μελλοντική κατασκευή.
> 
> Και μια ερώτηση, τα ποδαράκια της λυχνίας μπορούν να κολληθούν με κολλητήρι πάνω στο τυπωμένο τις πλακέτας ή είναι κάποιο παράξενο μέταλλο και δεν πιάνει το καλάι? γιατί αν δεν πιάνει το καλάι πρέπει να παραγγείλω και βάσεις...



Εγώ θα σου συνηστούσα να μην τις κολλήσεις γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλο  ενδεχόμενο να σου ραγίσουν.Γιατί δεν έψαξες και  κάπου αλλού  εκτός από την Βουλγαρία πριν τις παραγγείλεις .Εγώ σας την πρώτεινα επειδή μου ζητήθηκε, είναι  καλή στις συναλλαγές της αποδεδειγμένα, (πρόκειται για γυναίκα)  η συσκευασία της  άψογη και με πολύ γρήγορη παράδοση.Εγώ έκανα τρείς αγορές λυχνιών ΝΙΧΙΕ από αυτήν και έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## kobi

Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρων προσφορά. Θα μου άρεσε να κάνω την εξήςμετατροπή: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Nixie-Tube-Clock-Kit-IN-12-IN-17-Tubes-/170663850386?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item27  bc5bb192. υπάρχει όμως διαφορετικό μέγεθος τέτοιου είδους λυχνίας? Η ΙΝ-12-Β έχει νουμερο18 mm. Υπάρχει κάτισε πιο μικρό ή πιο μεγάλο νούμερο?

----------


## antanas

Οι μικρές δεξιά είναι οι ΙΝ-17 με 9mm ύψος ψηφίων και είναι αυτές

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Και πάλι εδώ! Χθες το βράδυ βρήκα κάποια πράγματαγια την κατασκευή μου και θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.
1) γιανούμερα ωρών και λεπτών αυτά : http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-12-IN-12A-Nixie-Tubes-sockets-Lot-12pcs-NOS-/190573331695?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2c  5f0e44ef

2) γιανούμερο δευτερολέπτων αυτά : http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-17-RUSSIAN-NIXIE-TUBE-LOT-12-NEW-TUBES-BOX-/330607146592?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item4c  f9b8b660

3) καιγια κουκίδες ( μιας και θέλω να είναι ξεχωριστές από τις λυχνίες) αυτές : http://www.ebay.com/itm/INS-1-NEON-BULB-NIXIE-CLOCK-LIGHT-20-NOS-TUBES-/330555962386?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf6ab  b412

Τι λέτε? Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας????? Και αν έχετε κάτι καλύτερονα μου προτείνετε, καλοδεχούμενο!!!

----------


## antanas

Ο συνδυασμός είναι καλός.Αν αρέσει σ' εσένα εμάς μας περισσεύει  :Biggrin: .Το θέμα είναι υποκειμενικό και καθαρά θέμα γούστου γι΄αυτό κάνε ότι αρέσει εσένα καλύτερα.

----------


## antanas

Και μια χθεσινή μικρή εξέλιξη της δικής μου κατασκευής.Επόμενο βήμα και τελευταίο η τοποθέτηση σε κουτί.Να δούμε ομως πότε.

----------


## kobi

Πολύ ωραίο Αντώνη! Και εγώ σκέφτηκα να το κάνω αυτό με τα led. Προφανώς πήρες από τα 5.1της zener.

Αντώνη έχω ακόμα κάποιες απορίες (ως συνήθως )!!!

Τι αντιστάσεις έβαλες στους διακόπτες? (θυμάμαι που είχεςπει ότι τις άλλαξες)
Τα μπουτόν είναι νορμαλ όπεν?
Η ισχύς της ζένερ πόσο θα είναι? Και η τάση της? 4,7 ή 5,1

----------


## antanas

Οχι δεν πηρα απο την zener για να μην την επιβαρύνω.Εσύ δοκίμαστο όμως αν θέλεις αλλά δεν ξέρω να σου πω τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχεις .Εγώ έβαλα ξεχωριστή  τροφοδοσία.Δεν έβαλα αντιστάσεις στα μπουτόν.Που το είδες αυτό οτι το είπα  :Confused1: .Απλά  τα αντικατέστησα με άλλου τύπου από αυτά του πρωτότυπου.Ειναι απλά μπουτόν  που όταν τα πατάς γίνονται ΟΝ.H zener είναι 0,5W  και η τάση 4,7V ή 5,1 V  δεν έχει τόση σημασία θα σου δουλέψει και με τις δύο χωρίς κανένα  πρόβλημα.

----------


## kobi

Είχες πρόβλημα με αυτές του πρωτότυπου ή τις υπολόγισες κάπωςαλλιώς. (λέω για  εκτός τις αντιστάσειςτων λυχνιών)

----------


## antanas

Για τι πράγμα μιλάς.Δεν κατάλαβα.Με τι αν είχα πρόβλημα?Γιατί ρώτησες για αρκετά πράγματα.Μάλλον εννοείς τις λυχνίες.

----------


## kobi

Μιλάω για τις αντιστάσεις. Για ποιο λόγο άλλαξες την τιμήτους?

----------


## antanas

Ποιες αντιστάσεις? .Εννοείς τις αντιστάσεις στις βάσεις των MPSA42?

----------


## kobi

''Απλά  τα αντικατέστησα με άλλου τύπου από αυτά του πρωτότυπου''

Εννοείς ότι σαν τιμή είναι η ίδια αλλά αντί για 5% έβαλες 1%.Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα, γι αυτό σε ρώτησα τι έκανες με τις αντιστάσεις. 
Προφανώς οι αντιστάσεις των λυχνιών θα αλλάξουν ανάλογα τηνλυχνία που θα μπει.

Την επιπλέων τροφοδοσία από πού την ‘έφτιαξες’? με άλληζενερ?

----------


## antanas

Ετσι ακριβώς.Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες απο τα χρώματα των αντιστάσεων της κατασκευής μου.Είναι  όντως ακριβείας 33ΚΩ 1/4W 1%  κάτι που δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο για  το συγκεκριμένο σημείο να είναι ακριβείας.Εγώ τις έβαλα γιατι πολύ  απλά τις είχα.Οι αντιστάσεις των λυχνιών ναι θα αλλάξουν ανάλογα τον  τύπο της λυχνίας αλλά ως επι το πλείστον θέλουν την ίδια τιμή  αντίστασης.Η τροφοδοσία για τα led ειναι τελείως ανεξάρτητη στην δική  μου κατασκευή.Ανάλογα πως θα τα συνδέσεις (σε σειρά ή παραλληλα) θα  δώσεις και την ανάλογη τάση που χρειάζονται με κάποιο μικρό τροφοδοτικό  που θα κάνεις.Ελπίζω με αυτά που εχω πει να βοήθησα αρκετά εσένα και  ταυτόχρονα όποιον θέλησε να ασχοληθεί με την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή  :Biggrin: .Εδώ είμαστε και για οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά ψήθηκα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει ένα πράγμα. Πώς τροφοδοτείται? Μπαίνει κατευθείαν στα 220v?
Βρήκα σε καλή τιμή MPSA42 και αντιστάσεις.

Η πλακέτα τι διαστάσεις έχει?

----------


## kobi

Σε ευχαριστώ για μια ακόμα φορά Αντώνη. Ναι τώρα κατάλαβα! Ανκαι μπερδευτήκαμε λίγο. :Huh:  :Biggrin:  

Νίκο ναι, παίρνει κατευθείαν 230 (220). Την κάνει συνεχής η γέφυρακαι η ζένερ την κατεβάζει στα 4,7 (5,1). Έχω δει και άλλα κυκλώματα στοιντερνετ που κάνουν το αντίθετο. Παίρνουν από ένα Μ/Σ μικρή τάση και με έναπολλαπλασιαστή τάσης, με διόδους και πυκνωτές, την ανυψώνει για να τροφοδοτήσειτις λυχνίες. 

Όσο δε για την πλακέτα εγώ την άνοιξα σε μία καινούρια σελίδαστο ίντερνετ και την τύπωσα με το ζουμ 100%. Έβαλα και μία βάση ολοκληρωμένου πάνω στο χαρτίκαι ερχόταν κουτί!!!

Και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!! Η νέα μου πλακέτα. Και πιο καλή από τηνπροηγούμενη (πιστεύω) και το κυριότερο…….ΣΩΣΤΗ!!!

----------


## antanas

Άψογη η πλακέτα σου.Καλύτερη δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει.Πρόσεξε μόνο το τυπωμένο είναι λίγο περίεργο στην σχεδίαση του και κάποιες πίστες είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά με αποτέλεσμα πιθανόν να βραχυκυκλώνουν.Κάνε καλό έλεγχο για να μήν έχεις απρόοπτα.

----------


## kobi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη!!! θα το προσέξω αυτό που μου είπες.Ένα έχω να σου πω! Οι λυχνίες μόλις παραγγέλθηκαν……!!!!

----------


## antanas

> Παιδιά ψήθηκα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει ένα πράγμα. Πώς τροφοδοτείται? Μπαίνει κατευθείαν στα 220v?
> Βρήκα σε καλή τιμή MPSA42 και αντιστάσεις.
> 
> Η πλακέτα τι διαστάσεις έχει?



Άντε καλή επιτυχία και σε σένα Νίκο αφού ψήθηκες.Τα υλικά πού βρήκες "χτύπατα" και ξεκίνα.Για το μέγεθος της πλακέτας κάνε ότι λέει ο kobi, δλδ την δοκιμή με το ολοκληρωμένο στο χαρτί.Το ίδιο έκανα και εγώ.

----------


## antanas

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη!!! θα το προσέξω αυτό που μου είπες.Ένα έχω να σου πω! Οι λυχνίες μόλις παραγγέλθηκαν……!!!!



Άντε καλώς να τις δεχθείς και προ παντός σώες!Ποιόν τύπο επέλεξες τελικά?Μάλλον τις ΙΝ-12Α και ΙΝ-17 ε?

----------


## kobi

Ε, μετά από τόσες ερωτήσεις που σου έχω κάνει όλες αυτές τιςμέρες, με έμαθες! :Biggrin:  Ναι αυτές πήρα τελικά!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-17-RUSSIA...item4cf9b8b660

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INS-1-NEON-B...item4cf6abb412

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-12-IN-12A...item2c5f0e44ef

Έγινα και λίγο κλέφτης. Πήρα και 2 πακέτα (25+25) τρανζίστορτου Νίκου. http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-x-MPSA42-...item20bc8171d6

Φαντάζομαι τέλος του μήνα να τα έχω στα χέρια μου. ΣΩΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!!!

----------


## antanas

Ωραία,ωραία.Απο εκεί που πήρες τα MPSA 42 τον Ταϋλανδέζο μπορείς να κάνεις άνετα και άφοβα αγορές.Εχω αγοράσει πολλές φορές απο αυτόν διάφορα.Είναι άψογος πωλητής και σου τον συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.Τι τέλος του μηνός ?Σε 10-12 μέρες θα τα έχεις στα χέρια σου  :Biggrin:  και τέλος του μηνός θα καμαρώνεις το δικό σου "Ν Ι Χ Ι Ε"  :Wink: .

----------


## PCMan

Για τις διαστάσεις ρωτάω γιατί έχω πλακέτες που είναι 10χ15. Αν είναι παραπάνω δεν θα με πάρει...

Άντε να διαλέξω λυχνίες τώρα... Έχει πολλά σχέδια και όλα μ'αρέσουν!

----------


## antanas

> Για τις διαστάσεις ρωτάω γιατί έχω πλακέτες που είναι 10χ15. Αν είναι παραπάνω δεν θα με πάρει...
> 
> Άντε να διαλέξω λυχνίες τώρα... Έχει πολλά σχέδια και όλα μ'αρέσουν!




H πλακέτα πρέπει να είναι 10Χ16.Πιθανόν να σου την πάρει σύριζα και σ' αυτές που έχεις.Τώρα για λυχνίες εσύ αποφασίζεις κι αν δεν μπορείς, ρίξε κορώνα  γράμματα  :Biggrin: .

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Νίκο εγώ την πλακέτα την έχω κόψει 9,5*16.ίσως η 10*15 να μην σε χωρέσει κ τόσο καλά….

----------


## PCMan

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Νίκο εγώ την πλακέτα την έχω κόψει 9,5*16.ίσως η 10*15 να μην σε χωρέσει κ τόσο καλά….



Ok παιδιά. 
Θα ενημερώσω όταν το αρχίσω γιατί τώρα έχει σειρά άλλο πρότζεκτ και το ταμείο είναι μείον...

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## kobi

Εντάξει Νίκο. Να δώσεις λίγο βάση στο τυπωμένο που δίνεταιγιατί εγώ την πρώτη πλακέτα την έκανα λάθος. :Sad:  Έπρεπε να την είχα βάλει αντίθετατην πλακέτα (θέλει καθρεπτισμό το σχηματικό).

----------


## NOE

εγώ παρήγγειλα τα MMBTA42 που είναι ίδια αλλά σε κέλυφος SMD και σκοπεύω να το κάνω όλο με SMD εξαρτήματα.

----------


## antanas

,



> Εντάξει Νίκο. Να δώσεις λίγο βάση στο τυπωμένο που δίνεται γιατί εγώ την πρώτη πλακέτα την έκανα λάθος.Έπρεπε να την είχα βάλει αντίθετα την πλακέτα (θέλει καθρεπτισμό το σχηματικό).




Το τυπωμένο  είναι μιά χαρά έτσι όπως το έχω δώσει και είναι όπως πρέπει να είναι, όταν το κοιτάμε εννοείτε από την μεριά του χαλκού.Επίσης αυτό φαίνεται και από την πλακέτα που έχει επάνω τα υλικά, είναι ακριβώς αντίθετη! Μάλλον ήσουν λίγο απρόσεκτος και βιαστικός Βασίλη  :Smile: .

----------


## kobi

Ίσως Αντώνη, από τη φούρια μου να το φτιάξω έκανα το λάθος.
 Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι ακόμα.Τι τάση θα έχουμε μετά τη γέφυρα? Εννοώ την τιμή της. Γιατί θα τα πρέπει ναυπολογίσω με βάση αυτό την τιμή των αντιστάσεων της ανόδου των λυχνιών.

----------


## antanas

[QUOTE=kobi;459391]Ίσως Αντώνη, από τη φούρια μου να το φτιάξω έκανα το λάθος.
 Να ρωτήσω κ κάτι ακόμα.Τι τάση θα έχουμε μετά τη γέφυρα? Εννοώ την τιμή της. Γιατί θα τα πρέπει ναυπολογίσω με βάση αυτό την τιμή των αντιστάσεων της ανόδου των λυχνιών.
[/QUO

Mετά την γέφυρα θα πρέπει να έχεις 195V.Αφού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ΙΝ-12 αυτές θέλουν 170V στην άνοδο.Θα κάνεις μόνον την μετατροπή  που σου εχω κάνει πρόχειρα με κόκκινο στο σχέδιο ή αντικατέστησε το γεφύρωμα με μια 33ΚΩ 1/2W και θα έχεις περίπου 170V-175V στις ανόδους.Κατα τα άλλα θα τηρήσεις πιστά οτι λέει το σχέδιο, δηλαδή δεν θα αλλάξεις  Τ Ι Π Ο Τ Α!!!

----------


## kobi

Αντώνη καλησπέρα. 
Στο ρολόι που θέλω να φτιάξω θα χρησιμοποιήσω δύο ειδών λυχνίες.Την ΙΝ-12 και την ΙΝ-17. απ ότι είδα όμως λειτουργούν και οι δύο με 170 βολτ. http://tubehobby.com/datasheets/in12.pdf , http://tubehobby.com/datasheets/in17.pdf . εσύ με την αντίσταση που μου επισήμανεςστο κόκκινο μου είπες ότι από τα 195 θα κατέβει στα 170. το σχέδιο όμως έχεικαι σε κάθε λυχνία μία ξεχωριστή αντίσταση των 48ΚΩ/0,5W προφανώς γιανα κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά. Αυτές δεν θα πρέπει να την βάλω δηλαδή? Αφού η τάσημου έχει κανονιστεί από πριν στα 170V με την 33ΚΩ/0,5W.
Και κάτι ακόμα. Τα λαμπάκια δουλεύουν με 90 βολτ. http://tubehobby.com/datasheets/ins1.pdf. άρα από την γέφυρα θα βάλω μία 210ΚΩ για να λειτουργήσει.

Ura = Ub- Ua -> 195 V - 90V = *1**0**5** VDC*

Ra = Ura / Ia-> 105VDC / 0.0005 A = *21**0.000 Ohms*

Pra = Ura * Ia-> 105VDC * 0.0005 A = *0.**0525**Watts*

----------


## antanas

Οι λυχνίες του πρωτότυπου είναι άλλου τύπου και μάλλον ήθελαν μεγαλύτερη τάση.Κάνε αυτό που σου λέω και θα είσαι Ο.Κ. αυτό τουλάχιστον είναι αποδεδειγμένο από την δική μου κατασκευή.Με τα ΝΕΟΝ ίσως χρειαστεί να παίξεις με την τιμη της αντίστασης για να πετύχεις την επιθυμητή φωτεινότητα.Αυτά όμως αφού κάνεις το ρολόϊ και κάνοντας δοκιμές.

----------


## kobi

Δηλαδή θα βάλω μόνο την 33ΚΩ που μου είπες και στη θέση τωναντιστάσεων 48ΚΩ/0,5Wθα βάλω γέφυρα (σύρμα)? Με την ισχύ της αντίστασης θα έχω πρόβλημα?

----------


## kobi

Απ ότι είδα και στο κύκλωμά σου πρέπει να έβαλες και τις αντιστάσειςπου είχε το κύκλωμα για κάθε λυχνία (47Κ-0,5W). Δεν κατάλαβα όμως ακόμα. Αφού με την επιπρόσθετη αντίστασηπου μου είπες πριν, η τάση φτάνει την επιθυμητή τιμή της ονομαστική τάσης της λυχνίας,τότε γιατί βάζεις και τις άλλες? 
Και κάποιες άλλες ερωτησούλες (ως συνήθως…. Σας έχω πρήξει λίγο..
1)   Εκτός από τις αντιστάσεις των λυχνιών (47ΚΩ γιακάθε λυχνία και 33ΚΩ μετά τη γέφυρα) ποιες άλλες αντιστάσεις είναι 1/2W?
2)   Η αντίσταση που τοποθετείται σε σειρά με το δίκτυο1ΚΩ έχει κάποια ειδικά χαρακτηριστικά? Είναι βατική?
3)   Επειδή οι λυχνίες θα τοποθετηθούν εκτός πλακέτας,τι καλώδιο θα πρέπει να βάλω για να τις ενώσω με την πλακέτα?
4)   Σε άλλο ποστ μου είπατε ότι η ισχύς της ζένερ είναι0,5W. Επειδή αν όλα πάνεκαλά θέλω να βάλω LED στις λυχνίες, Αν τοποθετήσω ζένερ παραπάνω βατ  γίνεται να τατροφοδοτήσω?

----------


## antanas

Λοιπόν δες τι θα κάνεις.
1.Δεν θα καταργήσεις καμία αντίσταση 47ΚΩ που πάει σε λυχνία.Πολύ απλά είπα οτι  αντί να  δακόψεις το τυπωμένο για να παρεμβάλεις την 33ΚΩ, να βγάλεις το   γεφύρωμα που σου δείχνω στην φωτο με κόκκινο και να βάλεις εκεί την   33ΚΩ για πιο ευκολία.Την επιθυμητή τάση των 170V την έχουμε σε συνδιασμό των 47ΚΩ   και την 33ΚΩ μαζί..Πιστεύω τώρα να κατάλαβες τι πρέπει να κάνεις?
2.Αντιστάσεις 1/2W είναι οι 47ΚΩ που είναι σε σειρά με την γέφυρα και πάνε στην zener.
3.Η αντίσταση που λες σε σειρά με το δίκτυο, πρέπει να είναι 1/2W και ασφαλειοαντίσταση.
4.Για καλώδιο βάλε ότι λεπτότερο έχεις μιάς και η κατανάλωση των ΝΙΧΙΕ γενικά, είναι ελάχιστη (2.5ma).Η όλη κατασκευή έχει 4 Watt κατανάλωση.
5.Παίρνοντας  για τα led από την zener πιθανόν να σου παρουσιάση  πρόβλημα στην σωστή  λειτουργία της κατασκευής.Αν θέλεις δοκίμαστο.Δες  τι έκανα εγώ γι' αυτήν  την περίπτωση.Πήρα ένα τροφοδοτικό κινητού  τηλεφώνου που είναι 5V-500ma (φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχεις κανένα  :Tongue2:  ) το "ξεκοίλιασα"   και πήρα την πλακέτα που είναι μικρή και βολική. Σύνδεσα τα led παράλληλα έβαλα και μια αντίσταση  47Ω/1W σε σειρά έδωσα τα 5V απο την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού του κινητού  και όλα μέλι-γάλα!!
Αυτά Βασίλη.Πιστεύω ότι απάντησα σε αυτά που ρωτάς, όσο πιό αναλυτικά γίνετε.Τι άλλο παραπάνω να σου πώ  ?

----------


## kobi

Εντάξει! τώρα δεν έχω λόγια. Πιστεύω μου έλυσες όλες τις απορίεςμου (ποτέ μη λες ποτέ βέβαια) :Lol:  .Τώρα περιμένουμε τα υλικά και ξεκινάμε τηνκατασκευή!!!!!!!

----------


## antanas

> Εντάξει! τώρα δεν έχω λόγια. Πιστεύω μου έλυσες όλες τις απορίεςμου (ποτέ μη λες ποτέ βέβαια) .Τώρα περιμένουμε τα υλικά και ξεκινάμε τηνκατασκευή!!!!!!!



Άντε με το καλό.Και αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα  μετά την κατασκευή, εδώ είμαστε :Biggrin: .

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Γεια σας και πάλι
Σας παραθέτω ένα τροφοδοτικό για το ρολόι με 6 NIXIE. 
Είναι ακίνδυνο και αποδοτικό.

----------


## antanas

> Γεια σας και πάλι
> Σας παραθέτω ένα τροφοδοτικό για το ρολόι με 6 NIXIE. 
> Είναι ακίνδυνο και αποδοτικό.




Καλό Γιώργο αλλά πιό δαπανηρό και πιό πολύπλοκο σε σχέση με την απλότητα της τροφοδοσίας των ρολογιών ΝΙΧΙΕ.Χώρια το θέμα του χώρου.

----------


## antanas

Επιτέλους να η κατασκευή στο κουτί της.Έγινε στα γρήγορα, με υπάρχοντα  υλικά και όσο πιό ρετρό μπορούσα να το φανταστώ την ώρα που το  έφτιαχνα.Όσοι το δείτε, παρακαλώ να είστε επιεικείς  :Smile:  .

----------


## spirakos

Μια χαρα Αντωνη, μπραβο σου παλι
Λιγο ογκωδες λογω πλακετας αν γινοταν ορθια εκδοση λες να γλυτωνες χωρο?

----------


## antanas

> Μια χαρα Αντωνη, μπραβο σου παλι
> Λιγο ογκωδες λογω πλακετας αν γινοταν ορθια εκδοση λες να γλυτωνες χωρο?



Γεια σου Σπύρο.Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς όταν λές ογκώδες.Οι διαστασεις είναι Π.20ΧΒ.14ΧΥ.4,2 cm.Όρθια η συγκεκριμένη,όχι δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορούσε να γίνει.

----------


## spirakos

Μη δινεις σημασια και πολυ στις απαιτησεις μου, σαν να ψαχνω γυναικα με χιουμορ ειναι και να θελω να τη κανω και εξυπνη
Σημασια εχει οτι εκανες ωραια δουλεια

----------


## antanas

Και αν είναι και ξανθιά  :Lol: ? Ευχαριστώ γιά το ότι έκανα καλή δουλειά.Το γεγονός είναι ότι το κουτί ξεκίνησε χωρίς προσχέδιο,έγινε λίγο βιαστικά και πήρε αυτήν την μορφή χωρίς ούτε και γω να το φανταστώ πώς θα είναι τελειώνοντας το.Ήθελα να μοιάζει λίγο παλιό και λίγο σαν μεταχειρισμένο.

----------


## NOE

Παρέλαβα σήμερα τις λάμπες από Βουλγαρία, αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι το πλέγμα που βρήσκεται πάνω από τις καθόδους, στις μισές λάμπες έχει μεταλλικό χρώμα ενώ στις άλλες μισές είναι μελανιασμένο. Παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό ? δείχνει κακομεταχείριση στις λάμπες ή είναι απλά θέμα του κατασκευαστή? φωτό:

----------


## antanas

Είναι επειδή είναι μεταχειρισμένες και όχι θέμα κατασκευαστή.Αλλά αυτό δεν λέει τίποτε, μην σε απασχολεί και μην σε στενοχωρεί καθόλου.Και απο τις δικές μου κάποιες (οι περισσότερες) είναι έτσι αλλά δουλεύουν περίφημα.Θα τις δείς μόνο εν ώρα λειτουργίας αν είναι εντάξει.Τις εχουν τεσταρισμένες.Τουλαχιστον έτσι λένε και γω το πιστεύω γιατι δεν τους συμφέρει για 2-3 άντε 5 ευρώ να στείλουν χαλασμένες λυχνίες και να φάνε το negative feedback τους  :Smile: .Οταν τις δουλέψεις ή τεστάρεις πες μας αν είναι εντάξει.

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά καλημέρα!! Τα τρανζίστορ ήρθαν και περιμένω από μέρασε μέρα τις λυχνίες!!!! Μία ερώτηση να κάνω….. θέλω όταν με το καλό κατασκευάσωτο ρολόι, να βάλω τα μπλε LEDκάτω από τις λυχνίες. Κατέστρεψα ένα φορτιστή κινητού που είναι 6 βολτ – 200mA. Πώς θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσωτα LEDώστε να μην έχω πρόβλημα…στέφτηκα να βάλω 2 LED σε σειρά,τρείς φορές παράλληλα. Εφόσον τα LED θέλουν περίπου 3 βολτ τα δύο σε σειρά 3+3=6 δεν θα θέλουν αντίσταση….
Εσείς τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω?

----------


## antanas

> Παιδιά καλημέρα!! Τα τρανζίστορ ήρθαν και περιμένω από μέρασε μέρα τις λυχνίες!!!! Μία ερώτηση να κάνω….. θέλω όταν με το καλό κατασκευάσωτο ρολόι, να βάλω τα μπλε LEDκάτω από τις λυχνίες. Κατέστρεψα ένα φορτιστή κινητού που είναι 6 βολτ – 200mA. Πώς θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσωτα LEDώστε να μην έχω πρόβλημα…στέφτηκα να βάλω 2 LED σε σειρά,τρείς φορές παράλληλα. Εφόσον τα LED θέλουν περίπου 3 βολτ τα δύο σε σειρά 3+3=6 δεν θα θέλουν αντίσταση….
> Εσείς τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω?



Κάνε για τα led αυτό που σου είπα στην απάντηση #105 !!!

----------


## kobi

''Πήρα ένα τροφοδοτικό κινητού  τηλεφώνου που είναι 5V-500ma (φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχεις κανένα  ) το "ξεκοίλιασα" και πήρα την πλακέτα που είναι μικρή και βολική. Σύνδεσα τα led παράλληλα έβαλα και μια αντίσταση  47Ω/1W σε σειρά έδωσα τα 5V απο την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού του κινητού  και όλα μέλι-γάλα!!''
Αντώνη η 47Ω είναι για κάθε LED ή μία για όλατα LED?

----------


## antanas

Μια  σε σειρά για όλα τα led στο + του τροφοδοτικού των 6V .Τώρα που βρήκες τροφοδοτικό κινητού 6V-200ma  :Sad: .Αυτα συνήθως είναι όλα 5V άντε 5,5V και τουλάχιστον 500ma.

----------


## antanas

Δες και μια άλλη περίπτωση της κατασκευής με λυχνίες σαν αυτές που θέλεις να κάνεις και συ.

----------


## kobi

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!!! Αν και την δικιά μου την έχωφανταστεί με ξύλο και όχι με ‘τζάμι’ :Rolleyes:

----------


## antanas

Εννοείς την πρόσοψη με ξύλο?

----------


## antanas

Αν είσαι καλός μάστορας και έχεις διάθεση να ανόιξεις τρύπες στο σχέδιο των ΙΝ-12 θα είναι καλά.Εγκρίνω και επαυξάνω!!!Και γω κάποια στιγμη μπορεί να βγάλω το plexiglass απο την πρόσοψη που το έβαλα για λόγους ευκολίας  και να κάνω την ίδια δουλειά που θέλεις να κάνεις και σύ  :Wink: .

----------


## kobi

Σαν πρώτη  απόπειρα έκανααυτό το ‘πατρόν’. Όταν με το καλό θα έρθουν και οι λυχνίες θα γίνουν και οι απαραίτητεςαλλαγές :Rolleyes:

----------


## antanas

Ααααα!!!!Εσύ είσαι και καλλιτέχνης.Αν κρίνω απο αυτό που βλέπω σαν αρχή, φαντάζομαι ότι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα  θα είναι άψογο!

----------


## kobi

Ε…. εντάξει…..θέλω να βγει ωραίο. Ένα έχω να σας πω…. Ήρθαν καιοι ΙΝ-17 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## antanas

Και ακόμη δεν ξεκίνησες την κατασκευή?Είδες που ήρθαν πολύ νωρίτερα όπως σού έλεγα.

----------


## NOE

Συγχαρητήρια, πανέμορφες οι κατασκευές παιδιά, και γω σκεφτόμουν να το κάνω με ξύλινο κουτάκι και πλέξι γκλασ μπροστά. προς το παρόν όμως δεν έχω χρόνο να το ξεκινήσω.

----------


## antanas

ΝΟΕ ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια.Αντε ξεκίνα και εσύ σιγά-σιγά.Και γω τα είχα φτιαγμένα τα ρολόγια και παρατημένα χύμα και η εδώ δημοσίευση έγινε αιτία να κάτσω και να φτιάξω  επιτέλους και τα κουτιά τους.

----------


## kobi

Ευχαριστούμε ΝΟΕ για τα καλά σου λόγια.  :Rolleyes: 
Είδες Αντώνη! Εσύ βοήθησεςεμάς και εμείς ‘’βοηθήσαμε’’ εσένα για να κάνεις τις κατασκευές σου ναι φαίνονταιακόμα πιο ωραίες :Biggrin:

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά έχω να σας κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις πάνω στις λυχνίες. Μουδώσανε μαζί με τις λυχνίες και το manual  τους.Όμως επειδή δεν έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ξανά τέτοια πράγματα και δεν θέλωκαι να τα κάψω, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ!!!! Απ ότι κατάλαβα τα στοιχεία της λάμπαςείναι η κουκίδα που δείχνει στο σχέδιο… το πρόβλημα το έχω με την ενδεικτικήλυχνία που δεν γράφει τίποτα επάνω…… http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=9, http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=23, http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=3. μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε….?

----------


## leeperik

Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες και με το καταληλο κουτι φαινονται καταπληκτικες.Μπραβο σε ολους που τις φτιαχνουνε.Με πεισατε και μενα,παρειγγειλα τις in-12b σκευτομαι να το κανω επιτοιχιο κρεμαστο,αλλα ασ ερθουν πρωτα και το κουτι ειναι τελευταιο.

----------


## antanas

[QUOTE=kobi;462496]Παιδιά έχω να σας κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις πάνω στις λυχνίες. Μουδώσανε μαζί με τις λυχνίες και το manual  τους.Όμως επειδή δεν έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ξανά τέτοια πράγματα και δεν θέλωκαι να τα κάψω, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ!!!! Απ ότι κατάλαβα τα στοιχεία της λάμπαςείναι η κουκίδα που δείχνει στο σχέδιο… το πρόβλημα το έχω με την ενδεικτικήλυχνία που δεν γράφει τίποτα επάνω…… http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=9, http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=23, http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=3. μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε….?

Πες μας που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημά σου με την ενδεικτική και τι  ήθελες να γράφει επάνω?Μιά απλή λαμπίτσα ΝΕΟΝ είναι που δουλεύει στα 65V  και 0,5 ma.

----------


## antanas

> Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες και με το καταληλο κουτι φαινονται καταπληκτικες.Μπραβο σε ολους που τις φτιαχνουνε.Με πεισατε και μενα,παρειγγειλα τις in-12b σκευτομαι να το κανω επιτοιχιο κρεμαστο,αλλα ασ ερθουν πρωτα και το κουτι ειναι τελευταιο.



Άντε Περικλή,ξεκίνα και συ την κατασκευή και με το καλό να την.... κρεμάσεις  :Biggrin: .

----------


## kobi

Αντώνη το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η άνοδοςκαι ποια η κάθοδος…. Από πού θα το ξεχωρίσω?

----------


## antanas

> Αντώνη το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η άνοδοςκαι ποια η κάθοδος…. Από πού θα το ξεχωρίσω?



Δεν εχω δει ζωντανή τέτοια ΝΕΟΝ.Δεν έχει στα ποδαράκια αριθμούς 1-2?Για δες αυτό μήπως σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## kobi

Αντώνη αυτό το χαρτί το έχω, αλλά δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη… τολαμπάκι όμως δεν έχει ούτε γράμματα αλλά ούτε αριθμούς. Το μόνο που μπορώ να διακρίνωείναι ότι το ένα ποδαράκι πάει στον εξωτερικό φλοιό και το άλλο ποδαράκι στο εσωτερικότης λυχνίας.

----------


## kobi

Μάλλον βρήκα την λύση…. Για δείτε την επόμενη φωτογραφία. Κάτωαριστερά στην φωτογραφία έχει μία γυάλινη τελεία. Μήπως είναι η κουκίδα που δείχνειτο σχέδιο?

----------


## antanas

Έτσι πρέπει είναι. Εκεί που είναι η γυάλινη κουκίδα είναι η κάθοδος.Εξ άλλου  και απο την κατασκευή της όπως δείχνει η φωτο η άνοδος είναι με την  μαύρη και μεγάλη επιφάνεια.

----------


## leeperik

Να ερθουν σιγα σιγα τα εξαρτηματα και παμε,για την ωρα κανω ονειρα πως θα φαινεται στο τελος,(ακομα δεν το ειδαμε γιαννη το βαφτησαμε!!!)

----------


## antanas

Ωραίο είναι να κάνεις όνειρα  :Rolleyes: .Το σίγουρο είναι οτι όταν με το καλό το φτιάξεις θα το κατα ευχαριστηθείς!

----------


## kobi

Και επειδή περιμένω και εγώ τις ΙΝ-12 να μου έρθουν από βδομάδα,είπα να μην κάθομαι και να 'τραβήξω' τις παροχές των λυχνιών από την πλακέτα! Καινα το αποτέλεσμα…. :Biggrin:

----------


## antanas

Πάρα πολύ καλό το μέχρι τώρα αποτέλεσμα  Βασίλη!!!Εκ πρώτης όψεως παρατηρώ οτι έχεις πολύ μεράκι, οπότε μπορεί κάποιος να φανταστεί και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα που δεν μπορεί να είναι τίποτε άλλο εκτός απο .....άψογο!!!Εγώ πάντως σου βάζω άριστα  :Smile: .

----------


## leeperik

Ωραιος Βασιλη,καλα που ανεβασες φωτο γιατι οτι μικροκατασκευες εχω φτιαξει μεχρι τωρα παντα θυμαμαι να βαλω βασεις στα ολοκληρωμενα αφου κολησω τα μισα ποδαρακια με αποτελεσμα αν παει κατι στραβα ή θελησω να δοκιμασω αλλο ολοκληρωμενο (συνηθως παιρνω τα διπλα ολοκληρωμενα στην περιπτωση που δεν δουλευει καποιο ή αν θελησω να κανω και δευτερη κατασκευη)να μην μπορω μετα.
Λοιπον και μιας και μαζευτηκαμε πολοι που φτιαχνουμε ή θα φτιαξουμε ρολοι με nixie ωραια θα ηταν να δειχναμε ολες τις κατασκευες σε καμια εκθεση!!!

----------


## kobi

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη για τα καλά σου λόγια! Και εγώ θέλωκαταρχήν να μην έχω πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα και να δουλέψει κατευθείαν. 
Περικλή πάντα βάση γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται με δαύτα :Rolleyes:

----------


## antanas

Εάν έκανες καλό έλεγχο για τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα, συνδέσεις τις λυχνίες σωστά αντίστοιχα και εννοείτε ότι και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα είναι όπως πρέπει, θα σου δουλέψει όπως είπα και στην αρχή "ρολόϊ" με την πρώτη.Ε και αν πάει κάτι στραβά,που και αυτό στο πρόγραμμα είναι θα το φτιάξεις.Εξ άλλου είμαστε και μείς εδώ :Tongue: .

----------


## kobi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη μου δοκιμή. Ένωσα μία λυχνία σταδευτερόλεπτα, κώλυσα και το καλώδιο των 220 βολτ της παροχής, τοποθέτησα και ταολοκληρωμένα και έτοιμος για την πρώτη απόπειρα!!! Με ένα καλό κοίταγμα με το μάτιδεν είδα τίποτα.  Το βάζω στην πρίζα και…….ΤΙΠΟΤΑ…εκεί τρελάθηκα….  :Cursing: Βρε καλέ μου βρε χρυσέ μου…τίποτα αυτό…. Εκεί με πήρε λίγοαπό κάτω αλλά δεν το έβαλα κάτω.. πήρα το πολύμετρο και άρχισε το ψάξιμο!!! :Confused1:   Ο γιατρός αποφάνθηκε ότι κάπου είχε ενωθεί η γημε τα 5 βολτ (βραχυκύκλωμα δηλαδή). Και εκεί αρχίζει το ‘ψάξε ψάξε δεν θα τοβρεις’. Μετά από όοοοοολη μέρα ψάξιμο τελικά βρήκα ότι είχε ακουμπήσει μια κόλλησηαπό ένα εξάρτημα που ήταν στη γη με τον διπλανό διάδρομο που ήταν τα 5 βολτ.το έξυσα λίγο και όλα εντάξει!!! 
Το μπάζερ δεν βάραγε πια μεταξύ γης και 5 βολτ και έτσι τοχαμόγελο ήρθε και πάλι στα χείλη μου. Κώλυσα πάλι τα εξαρτήματα και ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!!!!. Έχω όμως κάτι απορίες (όχι που δεν θα είχα)
Η συνεχή τάση μετά τις διόδους είναι κοντά στα 205, κάπου εκεί. Με συνέπειαη τάση στην άνοδο της λυχνίας να ξεπερνάει τα 170 και να σκαρφαλώνει στα 185. υπάρχειπρόβλημα με αυτό? Θα καεί η λυχνία. Και τι πρέπει να αλλάξω (λογικά τις αντιστάσεις,αλλά ποιες, την 33Κ ή όλες τις 47Κ)?

----------


## antanas

Ρε μάστορα  :Biggrin: , σου το είπα πιό πάνω (#147), να κοιταξεις καλά για βραχυκυκλώματα και μετά να το βάλεις στην πρίζα.Η τάση είναι στα 185 Volt επειδή το δουλεύεις  μόνο με μία λυχνία.Οταν βάλεις και τις υπόλοιπες  θα πέσουν τα Volts στα 170-175.Εμένα συγκεκριμένα δουλεύει με 173V.Και αν δεν πέσουν, που είναι απίθανο, θα παίξεις με την 33ΚΩ.Μην πειράζεις και μην αλλάζεις όμως τίποτα μέχρι να βάλεις και τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## kobi

Ε, όταν το είδα το μήνυμα σου ήταν αργά.
Α εντάξει τότε. Οπότε δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα τότε!!!
Και κάτι άλλο. το λαμπάκι που αναβοσβήνει θέλει 65 βολτ και0,5mA. Τι αντίσταση πρέπεινα του βάλω? R=ΔV/I=(205-65)/0,0005= 280000Ω=280 ΚΩ. Άρα ημικρότερη αντίσταση που θα πρέπει να τοποθετήσω θα πρέπει να είναι 280 ΚΩ, Σωστά?

η λυχνία είναι αυτή http://tubehobby.com/show_det.php?det=9

----------


## antanas

Ξεκίνα με 280ΚΩ και δες ανάλογα αν σε ικανοποιεί ο φωτισμός.Μπορεί  να κατέβεις ακόμα  και στα 100ΚΩ αλλά βλέποντας και κάνοντας, στην πράξη θα το δεις αυτό μειώνοντας την 280ΚΩ.

----------


## kobi

Αν βάλω δηλαδή την 100 ΚΩ θα έχω μεγαλύτερη φωτεινότητα Έ?

----------


## antanas

Έτσι ακριβώς.Αλλά όχι κατ' ευθείαν 100ΚΩ.Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις ΝΙΧΙΕ.Κάτω απο 170V αρχίζουν και τρεμοσβήνουν.

----------


## kobi

Α, εντάξει Αντώνη τώρα κατάλαβα! Όταν με το καλό έρθουν καιοι υπόλοιπες θα σας έχω και περισσότερα νέα :Biggrin:

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!
 Όλα πήγαν ρολόι καιτο ρολόι είναι αρχικά έτοιμο!!!! Έχω όμως ένα πρόβλημα.
Αντώνηηηηηηη ΣΟΣ…
 Έχω τάση δικτύου 217 βολτAC. Μετά την γέφυρα έχω188 DC. Μετά την ‘γενική’αντίσταση 33Κ έχω 126 βολτ DCκαι μετά τις αντιστάσεις 47Κ έχω 110 βολτ DC. Καταρχήν για ποιό λόγο έχει γίνει αυτό? Και πώς μπορώ να τοαλλάξω αφού για κανονική λειτουργία της λυχνίας πρέπει να έχω μετά την αντίστασητων 47Κ 170 βολτ!!!!!

----------


## kobi

Να πω ότι οι λάμπες είναι όλες επάνω και ανάβουνε. ΕΚΤΟΣ απότην πρώτη της ώρας που ήταν μηδέν (και γι αυτό και ήταν σβηστή ). Και αυτή είχετάση 120 βολτ αντί για 110 που έχουν οι υπόλοιπες

----------


## kobi

Μόλις είδα άλλο ένα πρόβλημα... :Confused1:   :Confused1: ο άσσοςστο πρώτο ψηφίο των ωρών ανάβει στο εννέα. Δηλαδή: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,19,10,11και πάλι από την αρχή. Από τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό?

----------


## antanas

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα!
>  Όλα πήγαν ρολόι καιτο ρολόι είναι αρχικά έτοιμο!!!! Έχω όμως ένα πρόβλημα.
> Αντώνηηηηηηη ΣΟΣ…
>  Έχω τάση δικτύου 217 βολτAC. Μετά την γέφυρα έχω188 DC. Μετά την ‘γενική’αντίσταση 33Κ έχω 126 βολτ DCκαι μετά τις αντιστάσεις 47Κ έχω 110 βολτ DC. Καταρχήν για ποιό λόγο έχει γίνει αυτό? Και πώς μπορώ να τοαλλάξω αφού για κανονική λειτουργία της λυχνίας πρέπει να έχω μετά την αντίστασητων 47Κ 170 βολτ!!!!!



Γειά σου Βασίλη.Κατ' αρχήν πες μας έχεις πάντα περίπου 217V AC? Εάν ναι, τότε βγάλε την 33ΚΩ και βάλε γεφύρωμα..Μετά μέτρα στις ανόδους πόσα V έχεις και πες μου.Με ταση δικτυου (225-228V AC) θα έπρεπε να έχεις στις ανόδους με την 33ΚΩ συνδεδεμένη γυρω στα 170V DC.¨Ετσι όπως τα λές ομως, βγάζοντας την 33ΚΩ πιστεύω οτι θα ρθουν εκεί που πρέπει.Κάνε αυτό για αρχή και βλέπουμε για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα και πάλι Αντώνη. Στο δίκτυοδεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τέτοια νούμερα(225-22 :Cool: …. Μέχρι 220-224 κάπου εκεί. Θα το μετρήσωκαι σήμερα και αν δω ότι είναι πάλι στα ίδια επίπεδα θα βγάλω την αντίσταση των33ΚΩ. Και εδώ είμαστε!
Αν γεφυρώσω την αντίσταση και κάποιαχρονική στιγμή σκαρφαλώσει (ή ανέβει και παραμείνει εκεί) η τάση στα κανονικάεπίπεδα (225-22 :Cool: , θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Οι λυχνίες είδα ότι αντέχουν μέχρι και200 βολτ

----------


## antanas

Οτι τάση και να έχεις στο δίκτυο δεν είναι τίποτα σοβαρό.Απλά να πω για  την 33ΚΩ που είπαμε αρκετές φορές, τελικά χθες που ανέφερες τις τάσεις  και που είναι πολύ χαμηλές κάτι υποψιάστηκα και κοίταξα την δικιά μου  κατασκευή.Τελικά δεν είναι 33ΚΩ αλλά 3,3ΚΩ.Τώρα πως γράφτηκε 33 και όχι  3,3  :Sad:   μάλλον δεν χτυπήθηκε το κόμμα την πρώτη φορά  που το έγραψα και  συνεχίστηκε έτσι.Λίγο το κακό όμως.Και να την βγάλεις τελείως και να την αντικαταστήσεις με γεφύρωμα δεν  υπάρχει πρόβλημα μιάς και δεν προβλέπεται και στο σχέδιο.Την έβαλα για  να ρίξω την τάση στις ανόδους απο 190V στα 173V για να μην δουλεύουν στη  τσίτα οι λυχνίες και για να μην αλλάζω όλες τις 47ΚΩ που είναι στις  ανόδους.

----------


## kobi

Εντάξει Αντώνη τώρα μάλιστα!! Για τοάλλο το θέμα που είπα με την αρίθμηση (ποστ 157), τι μπορεί να φταίει? Υπάρχει περίπτωσηνα έχει ακουμπήσει κάποιος διάδρομος με τον διπλανό του και γι αυτό να μου κάνειτέτοια πράγματα?

----------


## antanas

Κατ' αρχήν πες μου την αντιστοίχηση της λυχνίας των ωρών (1,2,3...0) με  το ολοκληρωμένο την έκανες βλέποντας εκεί που έχω σημειώσει στο σχέδιο  με κόκκινο ή με πράσινο?Αν την έκανες βάσει του κόκκινου είναι λάθος.Θα  κάνεις τις συνδέσεις βάσει του πράσινου.Αν παρατηρήσεις το κόκκινο με το  πράσινο δεν αντιστοιχούν στα ίδια ποδαράκια της λυχνίας και φυσικά στου  ολοκληρωμένου 4017.Αν τις συνδέσεις τις έκανες βάσει του πράσινου είναι  ο.κ.Θα κοιτάξεις για βραχυκύκλωμα γιατι το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα σχεδιαστικά  όπως έχω ξαναπεί είναι για μπουνιές.Επίσης καθάρισε καλά την πλακέτα  απο τυχόν υπολλείματα.Άλλαξε το 4013 και το 4017 που είναι για τις ώρες.Αυτά τα ολοκληρωμένα έχουν "αλεργία" στο στατικό ηλεκτρισμό, μήπως και την πάτησε κανένα.Σου είπα διάφορες περιπτώσεις.Κάνε αυτούς του ελέγχους και βλέπουμε  :Smile: .

----------


## kobi

Αντώνη με έσωσες για ακόμα μία φορά!Όντος είχα πάει βάση του κόκκινου. Τώρα που τα άλλαξα όλα οκ. 
Όσο δε για την αντίσταση των 33Κ,την άλλαξα και την έκανα 3,3Κ αλλά τίποτα…στη συνέχεια την βραχυκύκλωσα και πήρατις εξής μετρήσεις. τάση δικτύου 224 βολτ. Μετά την γέφυρα βγάζει 196. τάση αναμμένηςλυχνίας 122 (μόνο με την αντίσταση 47Κ) και τάση σβηστής λυχνίας (το 1ονούμερο της ώρας) 187. να το αφήσω εκεί ή να πειράξω τις αντιστάσεις? Σαν φωτεινότηταήταν καλύτερα από πριν.

----------


## antanas

Άντε ωραία γιατί είχες αρχίσει να με αγχώνεις  :Smile: .Λοιπόν θα βάλεις την 3,3 ΚΩ και  ανάλογα πόση είναι η τάση του δικτύου την  στιγμή της μέτρησης θα έχεις περίπου: μετά την γέφυρα 196V, μετά την 3,3ΚΩ 175V, και μετά τις 47ΚΩ δλδ στις ανόδους όταν είναι αναμένα ψηφία 112-115V ανάλογα ποιό ψηφίο δουλεύει την στιγμή της μέτρησης.Επιμένω για την 3,3ΚΩ γιατί χωρίς αυτήν για μένα ο φωτισμός των λυχνιών είναι υπερβολικός και δουλεύουν στα όρια τους.Αν εσένα σ' αρέσει ο δυνατός φωτισμός τότε μην την βάζεις καθόλου την 3,3ΚΩ ή βάλε 2,2ΚΩ δλδ κατά την γνώμη μου, καλό θα είναι (για τις λυχνίες) να μην ξεπερνάς τα 180V πριν τις αντιστάσεις των 47ΚΩ (είναι μία μέση τιμή τα 180V).Αν οι μετρήσεις σου είναι έτσι όπως λέω πιό πάνω τότε είσαι πρώτος και το ρολόι είναι έτοιμο γιά το κουτί του.Να υποψιαστώ οτι το έχεις ήδη έτοιμο και θα δουμε την κατασκευή λίαν συντόμως να μοστράρει εδώ σε φώτο :Biggrin: ?

----------


## kobi

Καλημέρα Αντώνη! Θα τοποθετήσω την3.3 και όλα θα είναι μια χαρά! Όσο δε για την κατασκευή είναι σε εξέλιξη γιατίθα είναι από ξύλο. Περίμενα πρώτα τις λυχνίες και μετά να την ξεκινήσω ώστε νακάνω ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ πιο καλές τρύπες στην πρόσοψη. Βγάζω σε όλη την διάρκειαφωτογραφίες και όταν θα είναι έτοιμο θα τις ανεβάσω. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## xtrmsnpr

Ωραία κατασκευή !!Πάρα πολύ ωραία,βάζω μπρος να την φτιάξω.Αλλά θέλω μια μικρή βοήθεια,να μου πείτε τα υλικά να πάρω παρακαλώ!

----------


## antanas

Τα υλικά δεν υπάρχουν σε κατάλογο αλλά αναγράφονται επάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Αντώνης, ωραίο το ρολόι, ωραία κατασκευή και μπράβο σου, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ: 220 & γέφυρα=ΤΖΙΖ! Βάλε έστω έναν μ/σ απομόνωσης, ή μπορείς και να φτιάξεις ξέχωρο τροφοδοτικό.
Κάτι που ξέχασα: Ρολόγια NIXIE έχω δει στο ιντερνετ και με ξυπνητήρι, αλλά και ελεγχόμενα από το σταθμό στο Mainflingen στη Φρανκφούρτη.Κοινώς, το λεγόμενο DCF 77 (έτσι ψάξ'το και θα με θυμηθείς).Πάτα nixie clock dcf στη συνέχεια.

----------


## Xapns

Αν μπορεί ο δημιουργός ή κάποιος άλλος να γράψει λίγο τα υλικά γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός
και δεν βγάζω άκρη από την φωτογραφία,θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ....
Έχω διορθώσει και παραθέτω το τυπωμένο με πιο χοντρές και καθαρές γραμμές και πιο χοντρές τελείες.
Τα αρχεία jpg δεν κρατούν καθαρά τα χρώματα αλλά τα αλλοιώνουν και δεν θα βγει και καλή η πλακέτα.

----------


## antanas

> Αν μπορεί ο δημιουργός ή κάποιος άλλος να γράψει λίγο τα υλικά γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός
> και δεν βγάζω άκρη από την φωτογραφία,θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ....
> Έχω διορθώσει και παραθέτω το τυπωμένο με πιο χοντρές και καθαρές γραμμές και πιο χοντρές τελείες.
> Τα αρχεία jpg δεν κρατούν καθαρά τα χρώματα αλλά τα αλλοιώνουν και δεν θα βγει και καλή η πλακέτα.




Τα υλικά κατασκευής ρολογιού "Ν Ι Χ Ι Ε ".

----------


## Xapns

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Xapns

Τελικά το τριπλοτσεκάρισμα είναι απαραίτητο...Στο τυπωμένο που έχω διορθώσει στο post 169
υπάρχει ένα λάθος (έχω ξεχάσει να ενώσω με αγωγό μια τελεία)....
Παραθέτω το διορθωμένο μαζί με την διπλή εικόνα που έφτιαξα για να κάνω τον έλεγχο...

Σωστά διορθωμένο το τυπωμένο.



Εδώ έκανα επικόλληση την διαφάνεια του διορθωμένου τυπωμένου στο παλιό και φαίνονται καθαρά όλες οι διαδρομές!
Επίσης φαίνεται κέντρο-αριστερά το λάθος που είχα και έχω διορθώσει στο πιο πάνω τυπωμένο!

----------


## antanas

Είδες Χάρη ότι τα λεγόμενα μου στο pm:“Ανέφερα αν το τσεκάρισες γιατί είναι κρίμα για κάποιον που θα κάνει την κατασκευή με το συγκεκριμένο τυπωμένο, ενώ θα τα έχει κάνει όλα εντάξει να μην του δουλέψει λόγω λάθους τυπωμένου και να ψάχνει το λάθος σε υλικά, σε βραχυκυκλώματα κ.τ.λ.” είχαν κάποια βάση. Ευτυχώς το εντόπισες  έγκαιρα και να μην έχει και κάποιο άλλο λάθος  :Smile: !

----------


## Xapns

Και βέβαια είχες δίκιο,γι'αυτό κι εγώ για να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος (μια και το σχέδιο δεν έγινε με κάποιο πρόγραμμα πχ Eagle)
έκανα αυτή την ενέργεια με το ένα τυπωμένο πάνω στο άλλο για να φανούν τα πάντα!
Σε ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια μου έχεις δώσει μέχρι τώρα!
Ααα λαμπίτσες βρήκα από ένα παλικάρι τις IN-12,θα χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποια μετατροπή στο σχέδιο;
--------------------------------------
Edit:Τελικά Αντώνη το σημείο που ανέφερα σαν λάθος αν κοιτάξεις την εικόνα με τα υλικά (δεξιά)
μια και είναι καθρεπτισμένη η πλακέτα,θα δεις ότι εκεί που βρήκα το λάθος δεν έχει καν τρύπα να μπει κάτι! :Wink: 
Άρα ήταν σωστή και η προηγούμενη!

----------


## antanas

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν είχα δίκαιο ή όχι αλλά  να είναι σωστή η πλακέτα για αποφυγή όσων ανέφερα πιο πάνω  :Smile: . Πάντως γεγονός είναι ότι έκανες πολύ καλή δουλειά για την βελτίωση της πλακέτας και αυτό μετράει, όντως στο σημείου του λάθους δεν συνδέεται κανένα εξάρτημα ! Τώρα όποιος την χρησιμοποιήσει δεν βλάπτει να της κάνει κι αυτός μια επαλήθευση για αποφυγή δυσάρεστων αποτελεσμάτων. 

  Για τις ΙΝ-12 δεν αναφέρεις εάν είναι οι ΙΝ-12Α ή ΙΝ-12Β αυτές που βρήκες. Αυτό φυσικά δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο γιατί είναι ολόιδιες με μόνη διαφορά ότι οι ΙΝ-12Β έχουν και μια  τελεία η οποία αντιστοιχεί σε ένα ποδαράκι της  και μπορείς να συνδέσεις για να αναβοσβήνει σε κάθε παλμό δευτερολέπτου. Μετατροπή στο σχέδιο δεν χρειάζεται εκτός των συνδέσεων των λυχνιών με την πλακέτα γιατί η διάταξη αυτών που χρησιμοποιούνται στο πρωτότυπο είναι άλλη από αυτήν των ΙΝ-12Α ή Β. Αυτό θα το δεις στο datasheet της λυχνίας που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και θα πράξεις ανάλογα.

----------


## Xapns

Την αναφορά στο λάθος που δεν υπήρχε την έκανα μόνο και μόνο για να ενημερώσω ότι όλα είναι καλά!
Δίκιο είχες και γι'αυτό και έκανα και αυτού του είδους την επαλήθευση για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τις λυχνίες δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι ΙΝ-12Α ή ΙΝ-12Β, δυστυχώς...
Σε ρώτησα για αλλαγή στο σχέδιο εννοώντας το ρεύμα,γιατί κάπου αναφέρεις ότι δεν δουλεύουν όλες στην ίδια τάση.
Έχεις κάνει μια αλλαγή εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=58507&page=10 post #100
Φαντάζομαι μια και μιλάς για τις IN-12 εγώ ακολουθώ αυτή την παρέμβαση της 33ΚΩ 1/2W και είμαι κομπλέ έτσι;
Αν έχω τις IN-12B την τελεία που πρέπει να την συνδέσω για να αναβοσβήνει;

----------


## alfadex

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα, εντελώς τυχαία ψάχνωντας στο ebay για διοδους ανόρθωσης πέτυχα τις nixie και απο τις nixie βρέθηκα εδω σε αυτό τον υπέροχο φωτισμό του φίλου antans

 και είπα να ασχοληθώ και εγω με αυτο το project.Το μπλε με το κοκκινο φίλε antana τουλάχιστων στη φωτο που βλέπω είναι τρομερό!! Θα διαβασω το θέμα και θα επανέλθω ...

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

Αντώνη πολύ όμορφη η κατασκευή σου.. και πραγματικά την ζηλεύω.. εχω φτιάξει αρκετά  ρολόγια αλλα αυτά τα ζηλεύω!!! δεν έτυχιε να ασχοληθώ ποτέ με τις λυχνίες και όταν τα βλέπω με τρελένουν!!

----------


## antanas

Να είστε καλά Παντελή και Στέφανε. Δεν έχετε παρά να ασχοληθείτε και σεις με την κατασκευή του! Θα βρείτε πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά με την κατασκευή, σε ερωτηματικά και απορίες στο συγκεκριμένο thread.

----------


## antanas

> Την αναφορά στο λάθος που δεν υπήρχε την έκανα μόνο και μόνο για να ενημερώσω ότι όλα είναι καλά!
> Δίκιο είχες και γι'αυτό και έκανα και αυτού του είδους την επαλήθευση για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τις λυχνίες δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι ΙΝ-12Α ή ΙΝ-12Β, δυστυχώς...
> Σε ρώτησα για αλλαγή στο σχέδιο εννοώντας το ρεύμα,γιατί κάπου αναφέρεις ότι δεν δουλεύουν όλες στην ίδια τάση.
> Έχεις κάνει μια αλλαγή εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=58507&page=10 post #100
> Φαντάζομαι μια και μιλάς για τις IN-12 εγώ ακολουθώ αυτή την παρέμβαση της 33ΚΩ 1/2W και είμαι κομπλέ έτσι;
> Αν έχω τις IN-12B την τελεία που πρέπει να την συνδέσω για να αναβοσβήνει;



  Ναι αυτή η αλλαγή ισχύει με την παρέμβαση της αντίστασης με την μόνη διαφορά ότι η αντίσταση δεν είναι τελικά 33Κ (λάθος εκ παραδρομής) αλλά 3,3Κ (το αναφέρω και στο post #160).
  Τις τελείες θα τις συνδέσεις όπως ακριβώς δείχνει  το σχέδιο. Απλά αντί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις δύο ΝΕΟΝ  τις αντικαθιστούμε με τις ενσωματωμένες τελείες των λυχνιών (ποδαράκι 12 ).

----------


## Xapns

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Αντώνη. :Wink: 
Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μου δείξεις τις λαμπίτσες και στο τυπωμένο μια και δεν ξέρω από ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο; :Rolleyes: 
Ααα, και τελικά είναι όντως οι IN-12B

----------


## antanas

Οι λάμπίτσες που λές, δεν υπάρχουν διότι μπαίνουν εκτός τυπωμένου.Δεν  ξέρω αν αυτό που παραθέτω σε βοηθάει σχετικά με τις τελείες των ΙΝ-12Β,  αλλά ήταν το μόνο που μπορούσα να σκεφθώ και να κάνω  :Confused1: ! Είπαμε βοήθεια υπάρχει, φυσικά όμως, όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό να βοηθηθεί κάποιος :Smile: .Παρέθεσα εκ των υστέρων και την πρώτη φώτο για μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια :Wink: !

----------


## Xapns

Στην δεύτερη εικόνα (στην κάτω μεριά) έχεις προσθέσει και μια αντιστασούλα....τι αντίσταση είναι;
Να υποθέσω ότι αν δε μου αρέσουν οι τελείες (οπτικά) στην ίδια θέση μπορώ να προσθέσω αυτές τις μικρές λυχνίες που έχουν και τα πολύπριζα;
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή,δεν είμαστε και πλεονέκτες...ούτε απαιτούμε!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## antanas

Χάρη δεν ξέρω αν το διατύπωσα καλά, αλλά ως προς την βοήθεια, εννοούσα κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να βοηθηθεί κάποιος με τα εδώ γραφόμενα και  αναρτώμενα και με τις γνώσεις που έχει, επάνω στο αντικείμενο. Η βοήθεια είναι δεδομένη! Αυτό φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να το έχεις καταλάβει  :Smile: .

Η αντίσταση είναι 33Κ 1/4W και είναι σαν αυτή που έχουν στην βάση τους όλα τα MPSA42 της κατασκευής.

Αν δεν σου αρέσουν οι τελείες των λυχνιών, ναι μπορείς να βάλεις λαμπάκια ΝΕΟΝ με μια αντίσταση όμως σε σειρά, ανάλογα το τι ΝΕΟΝ θα βρεις. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να θέλουν γύρω στα 100Κ αυτά των πολύμπριζων που αναφέρεις. Εάν ψάξεις στο internet  θα βρεις πολλούς τύπους ΝΕΟΝ.

----------


## Xapns

Ωραία,φαντάζομαι έχω μέχρι τώρα όλες τις αναγκαίες πληροφορίες για την κατασκευή,όταν έρθει η ώρα της τελείας θα σε ξαναρωτήσω!
Σήμερα έχει μπόλικο Ήλιο,οπότε θα ξεκινήσω με την πλακέτα,αργότερα που θα την έχω έτοιμη θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία!
Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σου και για την αμεσότητα των απαντήσεων!!! :Thumbup:

----------


## antanas

Χάρη και  όποιος άλλος ασχοληθεί με την κατασκευή του ρολογιού, δώστε ιδιαίτερη  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  παρακαλώ κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμών σας   και μέχρι να κλειστεί το ρολόι στο κουτί του,να μην αγγίξετε στα σημεία που δείχνω στην φωτογραφία, γιατί είναι εκτεθειμένα και έχουν τάση δικτύου 220V AC και 175V DC και υπάρχει κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας!!!

----------


## alfadex

Καλησπέρα ,σκέφτομαι να φτιαξω το ρολοι ,ποιο απο τα 2 προτείνεται?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-pcs-IN-16-...item3a6fe6fccf
Αυτό έχει 38 ευρώ

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...:X:RTQ:GB:1123
Και αυτό έχει 47 ευρώ

----------


## Phatt

Υπαρχει κανενας λογος να παρεις τις ακριβες;

----------


## alfadex

βασικά γενικώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάρω ακριβές και μάλλον θα παρω in-12 .Σκέφτηκα παντως μήπως γνωρίζει τους πωλητές κάποιος και είδα οτι αυτός που πουλάει τις ακριβές έχει περισσότερους ψήφους .... αλλά εντάξει , ψιλά γραμματα είναι οι ψήφοι

----------


## antanas

Εάν Παντελή έχεις αποφασίσει τι λυχνίες θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ως προς το σχήμα τους, η πρώτη περίπτωση είναι καλή και ως προς την τιμή και ως προς τα θετικά σχόλια του πωλητή. Άσχετα με το 99,5%, ο άνθρωπος έχει μόνο ένα αρνητικό feedback . Τώρα εάν δεν θέλεις να πληρώσεις τόσο τις λυχνίες υπάρχει και η περίπτωση των μεταχειρισμένων και ελεγμένων  από ότι λένε οι πωλητές, οι οποίες είναι μισή τιμή ή και φθηνότερες . Εγώ π.χ. χρησιμοποιώ πάντα μεταχειρισμένες και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Οι ΙΝ-12 που αναφέρεις, οι καινούργιες, είναι σχετικά φθηνές σε σχέση με άλλους τύπους, πόσο μάλλον οι μεταχειρισμένες. Έχουν μεγάλο μέγεθος ψηφίων (1,8 εκ. ύψος) και μικρό όγκο αρκεί να σου αρέσει το ιδιόμορφο σχήμα τους. Εσύ διαλέγεις και τελικά αποφασίζεις, το τι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις :Smile: !

----------


## alfadex

Φίλε Αντωνη είμαι απόλυτος σύμφωνος ν απαρω μεταχηρησμένες αλλά βλέπω στο ιμπαι που έχει γράψει life time > 7500 hour οπότε έιναι περίπου 1 χρόνος ,αν είναι και μεταχηρησμένες ο χρόνος αυτός μειώνεται σημαντικά δε ξέρω αν είναι έτσι όπωως τα λεω. Προσπαθησα με τα υπαρχων ολοκληρομένα να το κάνω να μετράει 24ωρο αλλά δε ΄γινεται με τπτ, χρειάζεται αλλο έιναι 4013 αλλά είναι ήδη φορτωμένη η πλακετα, προσπάθησα επείσης με το ιγκλ να καταργήσω τις απο κατω γεφυρώσεις αλλά παλι τζίφος ,στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας αυτής βγαίνει χωρίς γεφυρώσεις μόνο σε διπλής όψης
Στη φωτο αυτή έχεις τις ιν16 ή ιν18? μαλλον 16

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Παιδιά μη μασάτε με το lifetime της λάμπας, τα δικά μου παίζουν ήδη 10 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα. Για να δείτε κάντε τις πράξεις (10χρονια*365μερες)*24ώρες=87600ώρες και συνεχίζουν να παίζουν μια χαρά. Με τις 7500 ώρες θα είχαν παιθάνει 10 φορές μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## antanas

Παντελή ως προς την διάρκεια ζωής δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, αλλά όπως τα λέει ο φίλος Γιώργος (CLOCKMAN) μιας και έχει ιδίαν εμπειρία από δικές του κατασκευές εδώ και δεκαετία όπως λέει. Επίσης τα δικά μου δουλεύουν εδώ και ένα χρόνο με μεταχειρισμένες  και δεν παρουσίασαν το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Οι συγκεκριμένες λυχνίες που ρωτάς όχι δεν είναι ΙΝ-16 ή ΙΝ-18 αλλά οι Ζ573Ν οι οποίες καθαρίστηκαν από την κόκκινη επίστρωση λόγω του ότι ήταν μεταχειρισμένες και σε μια ή δυο από αυτές η επίστρωση  δεν ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση και έτσι αναγκαστικά καθαρίστηκαν όλες.

----------


## antanas

> Παιδιά μη μασάτε με το lifetime της λάμπας, τα δικά μου παίζουν ήδη 10 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα. Για να δείτε κάντε τις πράξεις (10χρονια*365μερες)*24ώρες=87600ώρες και συνεχίζουν να παίζουν μια χαρά. Με τις 7500 ώρες θα είχαν παιθάνει 10 φορές μέχρι σήμερα.



  Γιώργη δεν μασάμε μιας και οι used NIXIE είναι τόσο φθηνές που και δυο-τρία χρόνια να κρατούσανε,δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να το συζητάμε.

  Παρεμπιπτόντως συγχαρητήρια για την νέα κατασκευή ενός ακόμη ρολογιού, αυτήν την φορά VFD.
  Το έχουμε ξαναπεί άλλωστε  “ CLOCKMAN, τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω"  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Phatt

Κριμα να αναγκαστεις να "χαλασεις" μια λαμπα οπως η Z573N...

----------


## antanas

> Κριμα να αναγκαστεις να "χαλασεις" μια λαμπα οπως η Z573N...




  Τι να κάνουμε Παναγιώτη, αναγκαίο κακό! Αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι, δείχνουν πιο λυχνίες, με την έννοια ότι οι λυχνίες πάντα  ήταν διάφανες και όχι βαμμένες   :Smile:  !!

----------


## Xapns

Έτοιμη η πλακέτα,οι λάμπες έχουν έρθει,μένουν τα υπόλοιπα υλικά και να ετοιμάσω το κουτί για την κατασκευή!

Η πλακέτα μόλις βγήκε από το νερό με την ποτάσα!




Η πλακέτα έτοιμη μετά το διάλυμα με το ακουαφόρτε και το περιντρόλ!


Το μόνο σημείο που δεν βγήκε καλό είναι οι 2 γραμμούλες και μερικές τελείες στις βάσης των λυχνιών που έχουν ενώσει!
Θα τις κάνω λίγο πιο λεπτές στο σχέδιο και είναι κομπλέ,,,τα λεπτά σημεία παρ'όλα αυτά βγήκαν τέλεια!



Και ο θάλαμος που έφτιαξα με τις 2x14w λάμπες φθορίου!!!

----------


## antanas

Μπράβο Χάρη! Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά η πλακέτα! Με τα βραχυκυκλώματα λίγο το κακό, με ένα κοπίδι θα λύσεις το πρόβλημα στα σημεία που ενώθηκαν  και ένας έλεγχος με ανιχνευτή συνέχειας νομίζω είναι απαραίτητος. Καλός και ο θάλαμος. Οι λάμπες είναι απλές φθορίου όπως αναφέρεις ή μήπως UV?

----------


## bchris

Τα σημεια που εχουν ενωσει, δεν νομιζω να ειναι λογω του παχους των γραμμων.
Πιο πολυ για να μην παταγε καλα η πλακετα πανω στο φιλμ και να εκτεθηκε λιγο παραπανω (να εκανε σκια η γραμμη στην πλακετα).
Κανα βαρος βαζεις επανω οταν την εκθετεις στην UV?

Εγω ανακαλυψα προσφατα οτι εκει ηταν το προβλημα μου, κι εκτοτε, αφ' ενος λιμαρω τις ακρες της πλακετας που κοβω για να γινουν λειες, κι αφ' ενος βαζω κατι βαρια βαζα επανω για να παταει καλα επανω στο φιλμ.

Κατα τα αλλα ευγε!
Πολυ ωραιο φαινεται.

----------


## Xapns

Ευχαριστώ Αντώνη!Απλά είναι πολύ κοντά οι τελείες των λυχνιών και πρέπει να είμαι προσεκτικός κατά την κόλληση!
Στον θάλαμο έβαλα απλές λάμπες φθορίου,κάπου το διάβασα εδώ μέσα αν δεν κάνω λάθος που το ανέφερε κάποιος (Knight Rider κάτι τέτοιο)
και είπα να κάνω μια δοκιμή,η δοκιμή πέτυχε,μόνο που δεν δοκίμασα λιγότερο χρόνο από τα 25 λεπτά που το αφήνω,
για αν δω αν γίνεται δουλειά και με λιγότερο χρόνο!Ίσως κάποια στιγμή κάνω δοκιμή,τώρα δεν ήθελα να χαλάσω κάποια πλακέτα (ήδη χάλασα 2).
*bchris* την πλακέτα με την διαφάνεια τα βάζω ανάμεσα σε κορνίζα που έχει αυτό το σκληρό χαρτόνι πίσω και τζάμι μπροστά
με αυτά τα μανταλάκια περιμετρικά για σφίξιμο...
Α μου είχε εκτεθεί παραπάνω θα μου έτρωγε τον αγωγό,εκεί δεν έχει φαγωθεί,άρα δεν έχει περάσει φως εκεί!

----------


## bchris

Εγω θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις και γυαλι απο πισω κι οχι χαρτονι.
Αν δεν με γελαει η φωτογραφια και αν τα pad που κανεις για τις λαμπες δεν ειναι ελλειπτικα, φαινεται ολοκαθαρα οτι τα pad εχουν "τραβηξει" προς τα κατω κι οι γραμμες ειναι πιο χοντρες....

Δεν ξερω παλι μπορει και να ειναι απο την φωτο.

----------


## Xapns

Η φωτογραφίες δεν είναι τραβηγμένες απόλυτα από πάνω,τα pad είναι ολοστρόγγυλα γιατί τα έφτιαξα στην ζωγραφική των windows με το χέρι,
δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πρόγραμμα ηλεκτρονικό (πχ eagle).
Ίσως να φταίει και η απόσταση των δύο λαμπτήρων μεταξύ τους που μπορεί να δημιουργεί κάποια σκιά αν δεν πατάει καλά η διαφάνεια...
Τώρα αυτό που λες για το πίσω τζάμι δεν μπορώ να το κάνω,γιατί το ξύλο (χαρτόνι) έχει εγκοπές που κουμπώνουν τα πιαστράκια.
Θα βρω κάποιο τρόπο να πατάει καλύτερα το τζάμι για να μην κάνει σκιές...και βλέπουμε!

----------


## Xapns

Ελπίζω να σας ενοχλήσω για τελευταία φορά και να μην χρειαστώ τίποτε άλλο...
Η πλακέτα είναι έτοιμη,όλα τα υλικά (εκτός από τα MPSA42 τα οποία περιμένω μέσα στην βδομάδα) είναι τοποθετημένα,
έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με κάποια υλικά τα οποία δεν ήξερα (τίποτα δεν ξέρω βασικά) και πήρα ότι μου έδωσαν...
Πρώτον την 1K 1/2W FUSIBLE δεν την γνώριζε ο μαγαζάτορας και μου έδωσε μία 1K 1/2W, είναι η ίδια ή πρέπει να πάρω την συγκεκριμένη;
Τα 3 1nF δεν πήρα κεραμικά όπως φαίνονται στην εικόνα αλλά κάτι μπλε,αυτά κάνουν;
Επειδή ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος για τις κολλήσεις έβαζα μπόλικη αλοιφή η οποία όμως πέρασε από τις τρύπες
στις βάσεις των ολοκληρωμένων,θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα;Δοκίμασα με οινόπνευμα αλλά δεν φεύγει από εκεί μέσα.
Και τέλος αν μπορείς Αντώνη να βάλεις σε μία βάση στην φωτογραφία την αντιστοιχία των αριθμών
 για να δω πως θα ενώσω τις IN-12...Αυτά και ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## antanas

Η 1Κ 1/2W fusible σημαίνει ότι είναι αντίσταση και ταυτόχρονα ασφάλεια.  Τώρα αν δεν βρήκες δεν πειράζει βάζεις αυτήν που σου έδωσε. Είναι ίδια μόνο που δεν κάνει και την δουλειά της ασφάλειας.


  Οι πυκνωτές δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι κεραμικοί πολυεστερικοί κι αυτούς που πήρες είναι εντάξει.

  Όταν λες αλοιφή  εννοείς σολντερίνη?Εάν ναι, τότε έκανες πολύ κακώς , γιατί εκτός από διαρροές θα έχεις και διάβρωση του χαλκού και ακροδεκτών των εξαρτημάτων. Για μένα η σολντερίνη απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου. Πριν από 30-40 χρόνια ίσως ήταν απαραίτητη λόγω του ότι δεν υπήρχαν οι ποιοτικές κολλήσεις  που υπάρχουν σήμερα στο εμπόριο.Το καλλίτερο που έχεις να κάνεις τώρα είναι να καθαρίσεις την πλακέτα με ένα πινέλο και καθαρή βενζίνη όσο καλά γίνετε και να μην μείνει ίχνος σολντερίνης.


  Την αντιστοιχία των λυχνιών δες αν μπορείς να την κάνεις βάσει του σχεδίου που παραθέτω και την φωτογραφία της λυχνίας όπως την βλέπουμε από κάτω. Μην ξεχνάς ότι θέλει και κάποιες καλωδιώσεις από κάτω. Εάν συναντήσεις δυσκολία σφύρα  :Smile: .

----------

Phatt (18-02-12), 

Xapns (19-02-12)

----------


## Xapns

Ναι σολντερίνη εννοώ Αντώνη,την πάτησα δηλαδή έ;Βασικά δεν μου κόλλαγε στην αρχή καθόλου αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να τρίψω την πλακέτα να φύγει το φιλμ.
Αφού το έτριψα μετά είπα να την χρησιμοποιήσω για καλύτερα,αλλά από ότι φαίνεται έκανα πατάτα!Τέλος πάντων,θα κάνω ότι μπορώ καλύτερα!
Με την καθαρή βενζίνη δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τα υλικά;;;
Όσο για την φωτογραφία που μου δείχνεις,δεν έχω ιδέα από ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο,αν σου είναι εύκολο βάλε τα νουμεράκια στην πρώτη εικόνα σε μία βάση,
φαντάζομαι η συνδεσμολογία είναι ίδια και για τις έξι βάσεις...Άντε κι εγώ στον γάμο σου θα κουβαλάω νερό με το κανάτι! :Biggrin:

----------


## antanas

Τα νούμερα αντιστοιχούν στα ποδαράκια της λυχνίας και όχι στα εσωτερικά της νούμερα. Κάνε τις ενώσεις με τις λυχνίες κατ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο πού δείχνω στην φωτογραφία σε όλες τις βάσεις (δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι κατανοητός ο τρόπος που το σχεδίασα). Υπ’ όψιν ότι σε κάποιες βάσεις, δεν χρησιμοποιούνται όλα τα ποδαράκια των λυχνιών. Κάνε ένα μπάνιο με καθαρή βενζίνη την πλακέτα, δεν έχουν ανάγκη τα υλικά!
  Ευχαριστώ για το κουβάλημα του νερού στον γάμο μου, αλλά αυτό θα μπορούσες να το είχες κάνει (εάν ήταν δυνατόν) πριν από 32 χρόνια και το κουβάλημα όχι με το κανάτι όπως λες, αλλά με το κόσκινο, έτσι το λέμε εμείς εδώ στην περιοχή μας  :Lol: !!!

  Υ.Γ. Χάρη μην ξεχάσεις όλες τις καλωδιώσεις από κάτω, οι οποίες αντιστοιχούν με τα κόκκινα που έκανα εγώ σε μια από τις βάσεις μόνο, στο παρακάτω σχέδιο.

----------

Xapns (19-02-12)

----------


## Xapns

Είσαι πρώτος!!!
Τα νούμερα αφορούν τα ποδαράκια που έχεις βάλει στην προηγούμενη φωτογραφία της λυχνίας έτσι;
Όχι τα νούμερα που ανάβουν;Άρα το "1" είναι η επιστροφή με το βελάκι στην λυχνία;

----------


## antanas

Τα πράσινα νούμερα ναι, αντιστοιχούν στα ποδαράκια της λυχνίας.Δεν κατάλαβα όμως τι εννοείς όταν λες "Άρα το "1" είναι η επιστροφή με το βελάκι στην λυχνία;".Το σχέδιο στο post  #204 της ΙΝ-12 από το κάτω μέρος, δείχνει καθαρά την αρίθμηση και την σειρά των ποδιών.Το βελάκι, αντιστοιχεί στο ποδαράκι 1 και στην άνοδο της λυχνίας, το ποδαράκι 2 αντιστοιχεί στο ψηφίο 0 και ούτω καθεξής.Πιστεύω τώρα να έγινε αντιληπτό.Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το διατυπώσω  :Confused1: ! 


   Και επαναλαμβάνω, "Π  Ρ Ο Σ Ο Χ Η" στα σημεία με την τάση δικτύου, με τις τάσεις  των λυχνιών  και γενικότερα.Το ρεύμα δεν αστειεύεται!!!

----------


## Xapns

Απλά είδα στις IN-12 ότι το ποδαράκι με το βελάκι (νούμερο 1) είναι ο ουδέτερος να το πω έτσι και τα άλλα 10 ποδαράκια είναι οι φάσεις,αυτό εννοούσα!
Γιατί για κάθε αριθμό έχει το ποδαράκι που παίρνει ρεύμα, ενώ η επιστροφή είναι μία για όλα!Ελπίζω κι εγώ να το διατύπωσα σωστά! :Wink:

----------


## antanas

Ναι, το διατύπωσες ηλεκτρολογικά, όχι ηλεκτρονικά! Σημασία έχει να κατάλαβες πώς να τις συνδέσεις με τα μέχρι τώρα γραφόμενα. Κατάλαβες?

----------


## Xapns

Ναι φίλε μου,,,όλα κομπλέ!
Πιστεύω αυτή τη βδομάδα να μου έρθουν τα MPSA42 και κάτι χρωματιστές καλωδιοταινίες που έχω παραγγείλει και να τελειώσω!
Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το κύκλωμα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία! :Biggrin:

----------


## Xapns

Αντώνη μια ερώτηση....
Το ρολόϊ μετράει 24ωρο ή 12ωρο;Ρωτάω γιατί στο σχέδιο φαίνεται η αριστερή λυχνία (δεξιά στο τυπωμένο) να έχει μόνο δύο καλώδια (άρα να ανάβει μόνο το νούμερο 1)
ενώ στην φωτογραφία που έχεις εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58507&page=19 ποστ #182
φαίνεται να φεύγουν δύο καλώδια (κόκκινο-καφέ) και φαίνεται να υπάρχει και ένας αγωγός στην πλακέτα (εκτός αν είναι για το 0 το οποίο πάλι δεν υπάρχει στο τυπωμένο).
Είναι εύκολο να το τσεκάρεις και να μου πεις;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## antanas

Το ρολόι μετράει μόνο 12ωρο. Όλοι οι αγωγοί του τυπωμένου που πάνε στις λυχνίες είναι  κομμένοι , (δες φωτο) γι΄αυτό υπάρχουν και τα καλώδια. Το κόκκινο καλώδιο στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της φωτογραφίας που λες, αν παρατηρήσεις, φεύγει από την αντίσταση 47Κ που είναι από πάνω και δεν φαίνετε και πάει στην λυχνία η οποία είναι άλλου τύπου και αντιστοιχεί στην άνοδο της και το καφέ πάει στο ψηφίο “1”. Τις καλωδιώσεις της συγκεκριμένης φωτογραφίας δεν θα τις λάβεις υπ’ όψιν γιατί αντιστοιχούν σε άλλου τύπου λυχνίες (ΖΜ573Μ) και οι οποίες έχουν άλλη διάταξη στα ποδαράκια από αυτήν των ΙΝ-12. Τις ενώσεις θα τις κάνεις βάσει αυτών που λέω στο post #204 και #206  :OK: .

----------


## Xapns

Το trimmer 40pf έχει τρία ποδαράκια,αυτό που μου έδωσαν από το μαγαζί έχει 2 ποδαράκια,
σήμερα πήγε ένας φίλος να πάρει τα σωστά και του είπαν ότι σε αυτή την τιμή (40pf) δεν υπάρχει με 3 ποδαράκια!
Έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος ή πρέπει να το ζητήσω αλλιώς;
Είναι το μόνο που μου λείπει για να βάλω το ρολόϊ στην πρίζα!
------------------------------
Edit: Τώρα μόλις είδα στην πλακέτα ότι το μεσαίο ποδαράκι είναι στον αέρα,να βάλω λοιπόν αυτό που έχω με τα δύο;

----------


## Xapns

Έβαλα το trimmer που αναφέρω πιο πάνω και όλα δούλεψαν μια χαρά!!!
Αντώνη ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y0qz...ature=youtu.be

----------


## 1Α/2/7DC

Γεία  σε όλους ειμαι νέο μέλος στο site και δεν ξέρω και πάρα πολλά απο ηλεκτρονικά  θα ήθελα και εγώ με την σειρά μου να πώ ενα μπράβω σε όλους για αυτήν την όμορφη δουλεία που γίνετε εδώ μέσα...Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό θέλω να φτιάξω ένα ρολόι χειρός με λιχνίες αλλα δεν έχω βρεί κάποιο σχέδιο ή τα υλικά που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω   ξέρει κανείς μήπως κάτι..?? και πόσο θα κοστίσει ...? 

 σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....¨)

----------


## antanas

> Έβαλα το trimmer που αναφέρω πιο πάνω και όλα δούλεψαν μια χαρά!!!
> Αντώνη ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και τις συμβουλές!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y0qz...ature=youtu.be



  Χάρη συγγνώμη που δεν απάντησα έγκαιρα,αλλά από 23-2 λείπω στην Νέα Υόρκη. Μόλις τώρα μπόρεσα και είδα αυτά που έγραψες στο thread και απαντώ, αν και φαντάζομαι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα πλέον. Το τρίμερ που λες, είναι εντάξει, γιατί αυτά που είναι με τρία ποδαράκια, έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα δύο είναι κοινά. Από ότι είδα στο video και από ότι λες, η κατασκευή δούλεψε κατευθείαν “ρολόι”. Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό γιατί δεν σε παίδεψε καθόλου. Άντε και ένα όμορφο κουτί τώρα και καμιά φωτογραφία για να δούμε την κατασκευή ολοκληρωμένη.

  Όσο για τις ευχαριστίες, να είσαι καλά, ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε.

----------


## antanas

> Γεία  σε όλους ειμαι νέο μέλος στο site και δεν ξέρω και πάρα πολλά απο ηλεκτρονικά  θα ήθελα και εγώ με την σειρά μου να πώ ενα μπράβω σε όλους για αυτήν την όμορφη δουλεία που γίνετε εδώ μέσα...Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό θέλω να φτιάξω ένα ρολόι χειρός με λιχνίες αλλα δεν έχω βρεί κάποιο σχέδιο ή τα υλικά που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω   ξέρει κανείς μήπως κάτι..?? και πόσο θα κοστίσει ...? 
> 
>  σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....¨)



  Νίκο κατ’ αρχήν καλωσόρισες στο site. Πράγματι γίνετε πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά εδώ στο hlektronika φυσικά με την βοήθεια όλων των παιδιών.

  Τώρα για αυτό που ρωτάς ,δυστυχώς , τουλάχιστον σε μένα, δεν έπεσε στην αντίληψη μου κάποιο σχετικό project , αν και την έχω  ψάξει αρκετά, οπότε εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω καμία πληροφορία σχετικά με αυτά που ρωτάς.

----------


## Xapns

Να πω την αλήθεια κι εμένα μου άρεσε η κατασκευή του χεριού,να αρχίσω το ψάξιμο μήπως;;; :Tongue2: 
Όσο για το κουτί θα το φτιάξω από ξύλο,βαμμένο με χρώμα εμποτισμού Vege και λουστράκι από πάνω (όχι γυαλιστερό).
Ελπίζω μέσα στην άλλη εβδομάδα να βρω χρόνο να πάω στον θείο μου που έχει επιπλοποιείο (άρα και γωνιάστρα)
και να κόψω τα απαραίτητα κομμάτια για το κουτί!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------
Για το ρολογάκι χειρός βρήκα αυτό
http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewa...ry/theory.html
http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewa.../firmware.html

Αν μπορεί κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος να το περάσει σε eagle για εμάς τους άσχετους θα έχει την ευχή μου! :Biggrin: 
Το pic να δω πως θα προγραμματίσουμε!!!

----------


## 1Α/2/7DC

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ...!!!

----------


## Xapns

Καλησπέρα,το κουτί είναι έτοιμο εδώ και καμιά εβδομάδα,αλλά σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες!
Έχω ένα προβληματάκι όμως,δοκίμασα να ανάψω δύο τελείες για να ψιλοχωρίζουν τα ψηφία των λεπτών από τα δευτερόλεπτα
και οι ώρες από τα λεπτά,μου δούλεψε στην αρχή κάνοντας το εξής κουλό...
Ενώ και οι δύο τελείες παίρνουν ρεύμα από ένα MPSA 42 δεν δούλευαν σωστά αλλά πότε η μία και πότε η άλλη,
και από ότι παρατήρησα είχε να κάνει με την αλλαγή των ψηφίων των λυχνιών με τις τελείες.
Μετά από 3-4 μέρες λειτουργίας,το ρολόϊ μένει σταματημένο χωρίς να μετράνε τα δευτερόλεπτα.
Ξήλωσα το MPSA 42 και την αντίσταση και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα!!!Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάηκε κανένα ολοκληρωμένο;
Αντίσταση έβαλα ίδια με όλες τις υπόλοιπες που πάνε στα MPSA,μήπως φταίει το ότι ανάβουν δύο τελείες από το ίδιο MPSA
και ζορίζουν τα ολοκληρωμένα;

----------


## antanas

Εάν Χάρη έκανες την σύνδεση όπως  δείχνει η φωτογραφία στο post #181 δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις πρόβλημα. Για “τελείες” τι χρησιμοποίησες? Η αντίσταση στην βάση του τρανζίστορ είναι 33ΚΩ. Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην σύνδεσες την βάση του MPSA42 (δηλαδή την αντίσταση 33ΚΩ) στο σωστό σημείο, δηλαδή στο 13 ποδαράκι του 4013 και στο 14 ποδαράκι του 4017 (13 και 14 ποδαράκια είναι ενωμένα με διάδρομο του τυπωμένου).Το ότι είναι δύο οι τελείες δεν έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα. Για κάνε ένα έλεγχο και ενημέρωσε μας.

----------


## Xapns

Λοιπόν,για τελείες χρησιμοποίησα αυτές που έχουν οι λυχνίες IN-12B.
Αντίσταση χρησιμοποίησα την ίδια με τις υπόλοιπες 43 (άρα την 33ΚΩ που προτείνεις)
Το ποδαράκι 'E' του MPSA το κόλλησα απευθείας πάνω στον διάδρομο (αντί στην τρύπα) μήπως βάλω μπαταρίες κάποια στιγμή,
στο ίδιο σημείο βέβαια που δείχνεις στην φωτό απλά λίγο πριν την τρύπα.
και από το ποδαράκι 'C' έστειλα ένα καλωδιάκι στο ποδαράκι την μίας βάσης της λυχνίας και από εκεί στο άλλο της δεύτερης!
Το θέμα είναι ότι μου δούλεψε σωστά για τρεις μέρες και μετά κόλλησε...
Επίσης αφού τα ξήλωσα όλα (αντίσταση-MPSA) το ρολόϊ δεν ξαναδούλεψε,,,ανάβει αλλά δεν προχωράνε τα δευτερόλεπτα!
Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή να αλλάξω τα δύο ολοκληρωμένα μήπως τον πήρανε αυτά για κάποιο λόγο!!!

----------


## leeperik

Μετά απο αρκετό καιρο, είπα να κατασκευάσω το ρολογάκι με λυχνίες IN12A. Αφού έκανα μια επιτυχημένη αποχάλκωση, ενα σχετικά επιτυχημένο τρύπημα καθώς το τρυπανάκι το είχα χρόνια και λόγω οξειδώσεων μου έφαγε μερικά pads, κόλησα τα εξαρτήματα και αφού έλενξα την πλακέτα για βραχυκυκλώματα και την καθάρησα, ετοιμάστηκα για δοκιμή.
   Εδώ υπάρχει ενα θέμα, όπως θα δείτε και στο βίντεο,τα δευτερόλεπτα κυλάνε κανονικά εκτός της λυχνίας που δείχνει το δεκαδικό ψηφίο. Όταν φτάσει να δείξει τις εικοσάδες το "2" δεν λειτουργεί,δοκίμασα και άλλες λυχνίες χωρις αποτέλεσμα, ακόμη κάθε φορά που μηδενίζονται τα δευτερόλεπτα (πχ 01,02,03,04,05,06,07,08,09)στη δεκαδική λυχνία ενεργοποιείται καί το 0 αλλά και το 2.
   Στα λεπτά τώρα, η λυχνία των ακαίρεων ψηφίων δεν λειτουργεί πάντα (όχι σε κάποια νούμερα αλλα αν το βγάλω απο την πρίζα μπορεί να δείξει μπορεί και να μήν δείξει)
  Οι λυχνίες της ώρας μερικέσ φορές αλλάζουν ανα δευτερόλεπτο.

Στην αρχή σκέυτηκα μήπως βραχυκυκλωνει στα δευτερόλεπτα και μου ανάβει το 0 και το 2 μαζί, ξανακοίταξα, έλενξα τα τρανζίστορ, ξανακαθάρησα τις κολήσεις και μερικές που μου φαινόταν ύποπτες τις ξανακόλησα, το πρόβλημα όμως παραμένει. Αν ήταν άλλη κατασκευή δεν θα με ένοιζε τόσο αλλά λόγω της λυχνίας και γενικά του είδους της κατασκευής θέλω να το δώ να λειτουργεί.

κάτι που ξέχασα να αναφέρω, αν και δε νομίζω να παίζει τόσο ρόλο, για μεταβλητό πυκνωτή δεν βρήκα 40pf trimmer αλλά 60pf.
Σκεύτομαι να έχουν πρόβλημα τα ολοκληρωμένα, γιατί όλα τα υλικά τα είχα πάρει απο ebay. 
Εδώ ενα βίντεο

----------

